# Crossover ó  Divisor de 3 vias



## zeuspower

Siguiendo con el tema del HI-Fi publico, ahora un crossover de tres vias, para los que quieran disfrutar de un excelente sonido...

Adjunto esquematico,


----------



## Manonline

Hola Zeus ! Estás haciendo unos aportes increíbles... te felicito por todos los circuitos que estas publicando... Yo justo en éstos dias iba a armar uno de esos pero de 2 vias usando este mismo circuito pero sacando el pasa bajos de 5115Hz y el pasa altos de 5115Hz. Por casualidad tendrias el PCB de este de 3 vias? Desde ya muchisimas gracias y felicitaciones nuevamente por todos estos proyectos...

Ah una pregunta solo por curiosidad... ¿Por qué dos filtros en cascada por cada canal?

Gracias,
Mano.


----------



## zeuspower

Hola Manonline, me alegro que los aportes que he dado le sirvan a la comunidad;

- la respuesta a la pregunta acerca de los filtros en cascada: Cada filtro es de 12dB/octava y al unir dos en cascada da uno con 24dB/octava (Filtro de 4to orden), lo cual me ha un filtro de mejores caracteristicas para la frecuencias de corte...cabe anotar que los circuitos de los filtros activos usados en este crossover son de configuración Linkwitz-Riley, por si alguien quiere indagar más a cerca de ellos...

Igualmente te anexo el pcb del crossover..te garantizo que este crossover es de altisimo desempeño.

Saludos..


----------



## Manonline

Sos un genio Zeus... yo habia entrado a la pagina de sound westhost y lo vi..

aca... http://www.sound.whsites.net/project09.htm

En éstos dias estaba por diseñar el pcb pero justo vi tu post...

Una pregunta Zeus... el impreso esta a escala? o habría que ajustarlo?

Muchas gracias !!
Mano.


----------



## zeuspower

no...esta a escala..no me preguntes que escala porque no me acuerdo ahora..sólo estiralo proporcionalmente de tal forma que te ajusten los componentes..


----------



## Blaky

Amigo una preguntica este circuito lo puedo conectar directamente a la salida del equipo o sea positivo y negativo del equipo al positivo y negativo del circuito
Gracias


----------



## capitanp

Blaky
 estas mas perdido

con este circuito necetitas tres amplificador por canal uno para los bajos otro para los medios y uno para los agudos

cadena de armado de un canal


reproductor de audio
---l
mix/pre
---l
xover______________
---l-----------l----------l
Amp G  - Amp M - Amp A
---l-----------l----------l
Woofer  - Medio - tweeter


----------



## GERI

Hago una consulta para q son los timpot (6 en el pcb) q regulas con estos, como se realiza la regulación?
Gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo

Los preset regulan el balance entre graves, medios y agudos.
Para ajustarlos se vuelven a mezclar las 3 señales de salida del corssover y se comparan con la señal original.
No debe haber diferencia de intensidad de los graves, medios y agudos con la señal original (sin pasar por el corssover).


----------



## cevv

SAludos  a todos!
FOGONAZO,  perdona mi ignorancia, pero  podrias decir como  se ajusta el crossover paso por paso, para  asi aquellos que no conoscan,  sean  mas accesible a realizarlo.   La  verdad  nunca he hecho  uno,  pero  este  es  muy  interesante.    En lo que tenga  dinero  comenzaré hacerlo.     Pero  no  tengo  idea como  pueda  ajustarlo,   por lo que vi en el diagrama,  esos  potenciometros  son  para  ajustar el  volumen de  salida...
        Quisiera que explicaras por si estoy  equivocado,  pues  por lo que veo  conoces  mucho de  electronica...    De antemano  muchas gracias por  tus  explicaciones.


----------



## aakd18

una consulta... como se alimenta este crossover?


----------



## Manonline

aakd18, yo al crossover le compre un transformador de 15+15 y funciono bien  jaja


----------



## Fogonazo

cevv dijo:
			
		

> podrias decir como  se ajusta el crossover paso por paso, para  asi aquellos que no conoscan



Primero te debo pedir disculpas por no haber visto antes tu consulta.

Mi metodo Nº:2 es el siguiente:
1) Te consigues un amplificador y una fuente de señal (Reproductor de CD, computador, MP3, lo que tengas a mano.
2) Armas todo como para escuchar: Fuente de señal-->Crossover-->Amplificador con la salvedad que debes unir las 3 salidas con 3 resistencias de 10K 1 para cada canal, de la union de estas 3 mandas a la etapa de potencia.
3) Con el conmutador by-pass del crossover actuas o no el crossover y vas retocando los preset para que el sonido a la salida del mismo no tenga diferencia con el sonido horiginal, debes ajustar los 3 canales, graves, medios y agudos de a uno por vez hasta lograr el mismo equilibrio que tenia el sonido antes de dividir en bandas.
4) Repites para el otro canal si armaste uno stereo.
5) Una vez conclluido el ajuste, quitas las resistencias y conectas todo como debe ser, el amp. de agudos a la salida de altos, el amp. de bajos a la salida correspondiente y el amp. de medios a la salida de medios.

De ahora en mas si quieres corregir el balance general de graves, medios y agudos lo haces con el control de tonos del previo (Si tiene) o mediante el volumen de cada amp. de poder.

Para el metodo Nº:1 necesitas instrumental, oscilador de audiofrecuencia con generador de barrido y osciloscopio o milivoltimetro de audio

Saludos


----------



## cevv

Ok Fogonazo, muchas gracias ! Tus colaboraciones y explicaciones son  siempre de gran ayuda para aquellos que estamos iniciándonos en éste  gran mundo de la electrónica!

Otra cosa, estoy por comprar los condensadores, pero me imagino que en éste tipo de cosas los mas recomendados son los de poliester. El problema es que los de 2.2nf los hay pero cerámicos, y los de 100nf, que van en la  fuente los ahi pero de poliester.

¿ El crossover podría trabajar de manera deficiente si le monto los  condensadores antes mencionados? Otra  cosa,  los trimmer que se  observa en la foto, que nombre tienen? Porque  los que consigo, son normales


----------



## Fogonazo

cevv dijo:
			
		

> pero me imagino que en este  tipo  de  cosas los mas recomendados  son los  de poliester.



Los de mica-plata tambien son buenos para esto



> Otra  cosa,  los  trinmer que  ce  observa  en la  foto,  que  nombre  tienen?



En todo caso seria Trimmer.
Lo que esta en el dibujo son preset (Potenciometros de pre-ajuste)
Y se piden asi, preset de xxx ohms.


----------



## tupolev

Muy bueno el Crossover, aqui lo teneis al completo.
www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html

Saludos


----------



## aakd18

Hola! por lo que entendí en el esquematico, este crossover divide asi las frecuencias:
0 a 239Hz - woofer
239Hz a 5115Hz - middle
5115Hz a 22KHz - tweeter

o me equivoco?

ahora bien... yo necesitaria que el corte de los bajos sea un poquito mas alto... digamos entre 400Hz y 600Hz... se puede hacer algo al respecto?

otra cosa... con una fuente de PC de ±12v se puede utilizar sin problemas no?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> ... yo necesitaria que el corte de los bajos sea un poquito mas alto... digamos entre 400Hz y 600Hz... se puede hacer algo al respecto?



Fijate en la direccion que publico "tupolev" hay una tabla para adaptar las frecuencias de corte cambiando algunos valores de componentes


*Sipi* significa: *SI*


----------



## Manonline

Tambien en las fotos que publico zeuspower estan las formulas para calcular el corte, y despejando podes obtener los valores de R o C de los filtros...

adoptas valores de f y de C por ejemplo y calculas la R...


----------



## aakd18

Hola! me parece que voy a armar este crossover, pero antes de comprar las cosas hago una pregunta: existe algun filtro similar a este pero más sencillo?. 
Lo que quiero hacer un divisor activo de tres vias, pero un poco más economico y fácil de hacer.
Es para unos bafles que hice con componentes muy economicos..... entienden? este lo veo muy "sofisticado" para el nivel de mi proyecto.

si no hay nada mas sencillo armo este y listo! pero por las dudas pregunto


----------



## Fogonazo

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Hola! me parece que voy a armar este crossover, pero antes de comprar las cosas hago una pregunta: existe algun filtro similar a este pero más sencillo?.
> Lo que quiero hacer un divisor activo de tres vias, pero un poco más economico y fácil de hacer.
> Es para unos bafles que hice con componentes muy economicos..... entienden? este lo veo muy "sofisticado" para el nivel de mi proyecto.
> si no hay nada mas sencillo armo este y listo! pero por las dudas pregunto




Planteatelo a futuro.
Hoy te armas este crosoover de calidad y luego te vas comprando (Y mejorando) el resto del equipo.

La complejidad del esquema es debido al tipo de filtro elegido y la pendiente abrupta de corte de ellos.


----------



## aakd18

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Planteatelo a futuro.
> Hoy te armas este crosoover de calidad y luego te vas comprando (Y mejorando) el resto del equipo.



Si tenes razón! me armo este y si quiero mejorar el equipo por lo menos ya tengo un buen crossover!

esta semana lo armo y les cuento!

salu2


----------



## cevv

Fogonazo, disculpa, pero en la parte en donde vivo no se consiguen estos condensadores.  Por esta razon me veo obligado a comprarlos en la capital, pero el pedido lo tengo que hacer por internet,  y los condensadores que aparecen son estos:
1._ polipropileno
2._ceramicas
3._dobles
4._duramicas
5._mylar
6._papel
7._policarbonato
8._poliester
9._schikor
10._styroflex
11._tantalo

       Los demas, son electroliticos, de AC..... ni los dobles, ni tantalo, policarbonato, es recomendables para esto.     las opciones son:  poliester, MYLAR, STYROFLEX Y CERAMICAS.   Entonces cual me recomiendas usar PARA  MEJOR DESEMPEÑO?


----------



## andresssdj

hola, alguien sabe de alguno de buena calidad como este pero de 2 vias y con corte entre 100 y 150 hz? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

cevv: 
1) Styroflex
2) Poliester
3) Ceramicos

En ese orden de agrado


----------



## aakd18

Hola! googleando un poco, encontre este otro X-over activo de 3 vías, de 12dB/oct...

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/3_way_active_loudspeaker_eng.htm

que les parece? puede andar?


----------



## aakd18

aca les dejo otras imagenes para que analicen


----------



## el tierno

aqui encontre  uno el cual tiene control para cada via espero podamos analizarlo mejor


----------



## Manonline

Che, no hay problema que cambie los capacitores electroliticos de 1uF No Polarizados por unos de 10uF polarizados, no?

Pongo esos dos capacitores y termino el segundo montaje de este excelente proyecto. Despues cuando tenga la camara cuelgo unas fotos.

gracias,
mano.


----------



## Manonline

Note creo un par de errores en la parte del regulador negativo... creo que tiene las patitas invertidas...

Lo del capacitor NP lo podre hacer? porque es lo unico qe me falta asi ya cierro el gabinete


----------



## Manonline

Bueno... como les prometi, les dejo las fotos de mi montaje...

No se porque, pero la tension de entrada al regulador negativo es 20V y la salida es de 5V  Le puse dos distintos y siempre lo mismo... Revise las soldaduras y nada... ya no se por donde ver... el anterior cross que arme lo mismo... pero funcionaba igual...



Bueno... como pueden ver en las fotos, le hice una pequeña modificacion al cross para que divida solo dos vias... graves y "resto" que vendria a ser medios y agudos juntos... Tambien le reemplace los presets por molex para potenciometros para regular el "volumen" de dichos cortes. Todo esto para poner las etapas a un nivel maximo preestablecido y despues poder de ultima regular del cross... Todo pedido de un amigo DJ que quedo mas que fascinado con el sonido que resulto despues de haber puesto este aparatito...

me jui a dormir...
salu2,
mano.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

zeuspower dijo:
			
		

> Siguiendo con el tema del HI-Fi publico, ahora un crossover de tres vias, para los que quieran disfrutar de un excelente sonido...
> 
> Adjunto esquematico,


  Flaco lo tuyo es GENIAL, un aporte muy grande. Te lo agradezco mucho. Sergio Ricardo Villani


----------



## DJ DRACO

Mira manon, el tema de los capacitores electroliticos no polarizados son sobre todo para filtro de agudos, y la capacitancia tiene una relacion directa con la frecuencia de corte. yo t aconsejo busques por donde sea y coloques el de 1 uf, ya que a mayor capacitancia, corta menor frecuencia.

o si no consigues el de 1 uf, buscate uno de 4,7uf.

espero t sirva mi ayuda, me parece q lo q haces esta muy bueno y sobre todo como siempre digo....
PROLIJIDAD en los proyectos, veo q no t falta.

lo de prolijidad no s por si se ve o no, por lo general nadie lo ve, pero a la hora de meter mano esta todo ordenadito, limpio, bien soldado, sin cablerio.

saludos.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

te equivocaste yo no soy monon. Saludos. Sergio Ricardo


----------



## Manonline

joya, gracias DJ DRACO... igual, esos capacitores no creo que sean la causa del problema que esta teniendo el cross, el cual no puedo diagnosticar por falta de instrumentall! Pero solo puedo decir que a la salida tengo una continua de 8V y uno, solo uno de los integrados calienta bastante... al punto que no puedo dejar el dedo mas de 5 segundos... el resto d los integrados frios frios...

ahahah... todo esto sin ni siquiera conectarle una señal de entrada (con señal de entrada pasa lo mismo)

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline

Bueno, como no pude arreglar el cross original, me dedique a hacer otro sobre una placa perforada, hice solo dos canales de graves. Todo lo meti adentro de un gabinete de lectora de CD y de frente use las tapas qe van en las CPU para tapar los slots de lectoras. Qedo todo muy lindo jejeje... y anduvo a la perfeccion... asi que asumo que el error del cross original esta en la plaqueta... lo tengo qe desarmar y revisar bien TODAS las pistas y rayar con un destornillador las partes qe me parezcan comprometidas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## cevv

Manonline disculpa!

     Armaste  la el cross  originalmente, es decir  con la pcb´ que se publico  y  sin  cambiar  nada  y  tubiste  problemas?
     Quisiera  que me respondiera como  quiero  hacerlo  ya  tengo  la  pcb  y  algunos  componente  pero  he  parado  el  proyecto  por  falta de tiempo,   Asi  que  quisiera  que me  dijeras  si  tubiste  problemas  con  cross  original!
Saludos!


----------



## Manonline

le hice unas modificaciones, pero basicamente es exactamente igual... lo arme dos veces el cross... la primera anduvo aunque tuve una puesta en marcha un tanto molesta.... y ahora al parecer pasa lo mismo... cuando mido la tension en el regulador negativo me da unos -4V... como si hubiera un corto por algun lado... asi qe tengo qe revisar bien las pistas...

el pcb lo revise varias veces y aparentemente esta todo perfecto, solo que el tamaño del pcb es de 10cmX21/22cm aprox... entonces lo achique aplastandola a 10x20 que es el valor de plaquetas comercial mas cercano... al parecer esto hizo qe se toqen dos pistas...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

para los de mayor conocimientos y aportes del foro fogonazo, tupolev, tecnideso, tiopepe, y otros mas, yo pregunto, es posible que el esquema y datos de este crossover en su pagina original no este correcto como ha pasado con muchos otros circuitos que tienen algo mal para que no llegues al optimo del armado o resultado?
aquí solo ha quedado bien lo que uds. han propuesto o los esquemas o proyecto que han publicado todo lo demás si es muy buen producto siempre tiene fallas, ,yo tengo tan poca experiencia y conocimiento a parte de lo que uds. comparten, explican y enseñan que no me dio para poder encontrar alguna falla o error en este esquema.
Uds. pueden analizarlo para ver que pasa?
Gracias a todos esos técnicos y estudiantes avanzados que comparten y aportan sus conocimiento para que todos podamos avanzar un pasito mas.
si omite nombrar a alguien lo hice por no recordarlo, pero hay muchísimos mas que aportan conocimientos a este foro, les pido disculpas a los que no explicite

editado por Jorge , por faltas, disculpas


----------



## Juan Jose

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Che, no hay problema que cambie los capacitores electroliticos de 1uF No Polarizados por unos de 10uF polarizados, no?
> 
> Pongo esos dos capacitores y termino el segundo montaje de este excelente proyecto. Despues cuando tenga la camara cuelgo unas fotos.
> 
> gracias,
> mano.



Tarde pero seguro. Perdon por la intromision pero una forma de sustituir capacitores electroliticos NO polarizados por los estandar con polaridad es utilizar dos de los ultimos en serie con por ejemplo los negativos unidos y con un valor del doble de la capacidad total (los capacitores en serie son como resistencias en paralelo). O sea, aclarando, en tu caso un capacitos NO polarizado de 1 uf se puede sustituir por dos de 2,2 uf por igual tension con los negativos unidos y listo.

espero esto les seade utilidad.

Juan Jose


----------



## fabri109

tengo una duda antes de armar este crossover sera que puedo utilizarlo para sonido en alta potencia es decir el sonido saturara si elevo la salida de audio gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

fabri109 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda antes de armar este crossover sera que puedo utilizarlo para sonido en alta potencia es decir el sonido saturara si elevo la salida de audio gracias



El crossover maneja señal de audio, no potencia.
A la salida de este puedes conectar la etapa de potencia que se te ocurra.
No analice en detalle el crossover, pero tranquilamente debe poder manejar mas de 3 VPaP con lo que podrás excitar cualquier etapa de potencia, si algo te satura no será a causa del crossover.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Estoy escuchando en este momento el audio que entrega el crossover que baje de aqui. lo arme tal cual. y pese a que el pcb me salio espantoso, impresentable, funciona de lujo. le ajuste la salido con el osiloscopio para que tenga la misma amplitud de salida que a la entrada. una joyiiita. Muchas gracias muchachos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones!
Puedes subir algunas fotos cuando puedas.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Felicitaciones!
> Puedes subir algunas fotos cuando puedas.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



ok con gusto, pero no es un buen ejemplo...esta feicimo ajajajj en cuando termine el cumple de bebota (13 años) imaginate el lio, le saco una foto y la subo.


----------



## Selkir

Un par de cosas:

1- ¿los trimmers que regulan o controlan?

2- ¿se pueden sustituir por potenciometros (en tandem, para sonido stereo)?


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Hola... mientras busco el cable para bajar la foto de la camara (niños...) te cuento que yo no pondría potenciometros. no lo veo necesario, el ajuste que se le hace es para mantener la señal en el mismo nivel de entrada y no saturar o restarle amplitud.
Hace esto, dejalos a todos los preset en el medio mas o menos y probalo, si notas que tenes mas salida en medios que en agudos los retocas un cachito y listo. Claro esto es para salir del "paso". Pero que ese detalle no te frene, ponele manos a la obra que anda muy lindo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ...1- ¿los trimmers que regulan o controlan?
> 
> 2- ¿se pueden sustituir por potenciometros (en tandem, para sonido stereo)?



Mira la segunda pagina del post, ay hay un wevón que explico como se ajustan los preset.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Selkir dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...1- ¿los trimmers que regulan o controlan?
> 
> 2- ¿se pueden sustituir por potenciometros (en tandem, para sonido stereo)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mira la segunda pagina del post, ay hay un wevón que explico como se ajustan los preset.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Gracias amigo...  ya me fijo


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo, yo vi en la segunda pagina de este post como explicaste regular este crossover, tambien lei en la pagina original del circuito o proyecto como regularlo segun tu primera opcion, y aqui te pregunto , si no tengo un generador de señal puedo usar algun programa que haga lo mismo, o sea que pueda general el rango de señal que ahi se necesita por medio de soft, y lo ultimo un multimetro que me permita medir hast 2 volt RMS como lo indioca alli, esto es suficiente? donde hay o quien tiene un programa sencillo que permita hacer este ajuste.  Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Si empleas un generador de señales por PC (Por ejemplo) igualmente necesitas un mili-voltímetro de audio.

Digamos que con un generador y un multímetro común puedes conseguir una precisión aceptable que dependerá de:
La calidad de tu generador, que mantenga la salida a un nivel constante en todo el rango de audio (20Hz a 20Khz) y que esa salida sea lo más parecido a una onda senoidal.
Luego está la calidad del multímetro, si es mas o menos decente llegara bien hasta unos 100KHz.

Si piensas emplear un generador y un multímetro te sugiero que antes de empezar traces una curva de respuesta a frecuencia de ambos (Sin el crossover), esto como para conocer la respuesta a la frecuencia del grupo Generador - Voltímetro.

Si ves que es plana, intercalas el crossover y ajustas.
Si no es plana, tendrás que ir corrigiendo la salida en base al error que se presento en la prueba previa.


----------



## Zerver2008

una pregunta para que podria usar este crossover, disculpen la ignorancia !hobbysta!


----------



## maxep

me encanto el post te lo re agradesco apenas pueda lo armo.. ahora me surgieron unas dudas. veo que lleva 6 presets... cuales d eestos son los que controlan el volumen de graves. medios y agudos? (pienso cambiarlos pro potenciomentros logaritmicos para manejar el volumen).
otra es.. veo qhay una tabla para cambiar las frecuencias de corte.. pero... dice r c y r2... 
pero en el pcb que r y capacitores son?
y la ultima es.. tengo un transformador de +-12v 1 amp. me sirve no?

estube viendo la tabla de vlaores que esta en el link que posteo tupolev pero no me queda claro por que valores tendira que cambiar y cuales tendira que cambiar para que el corte del woofer sea a 600hz y de 600 a 5khz el midrange ?


----------



## cevv

he aqui una imagen de la pcb que realicé hace seis meses.  No la termine por cuestiones economicas..  Pero para estos dias empiezo otra vez, para terminar el proyecto.


----------



## maxep

te quedo excelente. te felicito.. por otro lado. tal ves pido demasiado pero me podrias decir que numero de resitencia  y capacitores son las que tengo que cambiar para subir el corte del woofer a 683 hz? y cambiar el del  midrange a 683 a 5.1khz tmb.


----------



## Pablo16

Cevv, que metodo usas para fabircar los circuitos impresos? Te quedó muy bien. Saludos.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Hola… Muchachos esto está piola para hacerlo de 6 vías o sea, la fuente la misma y solo tengo que sacar señal de una a otra (previo cambio de componentes para regular la frecuencia de corte de cada uno) .Y un poco es esta mi duda, en 6 vías yo cortaría en 180hz, 500hz, 1500hz, 3000hz, 5000hz, 8000hz. 
Otro tema son las potencias a usar? que opinan?


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Que utilidad tendría dividirlo en 6 vías? Cuál es tu idea? 

Saludos.


----------



## cevv

hola amigos!
las pcb las hago con el "metodo de la plancha" como lo llaman muchos ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construir-pcbs-rapidas-precisas-5400/ )...
maxep, la verdad no he pensado en modificarlo, pero en las primeras paginas esta la información que deseas    ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/ )... entra aqui:  http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html
la pagina está en ingles, traducela con el google.  o Con altavista, o cualquier traductor que gustes.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Que utilidad tendría dividirlo en 6 vías? Cuál es tu idea?
> 
> Saludos.


La misma utilidad que la de dividirla en 3. La idea es mejorar la calidad de audio.


----------



## Manonline

y bue... si tas dispuesto a comprar o armar 6 amplificador... ademas de 6 parlantes especificos para cada rango de audio... para solo tener un canal... osea para tener solo DOS canales necesitas 12 amplificador y 12 parlantes.

qe al pedo, no? mejor armarse un 5.1 o un 7.2 qe tenes la mitad de amplificador pero el triple de canales.


----------



## Pablo16

Apenas estuve viendo equipos de 6 vías, y como dice Mano... hay que estar dispuesto!


----------



## maxep

wow. sigue y sigue el tema. les cuento que ya tengo los 6 transductores para las torres 3 vias. opte por unos woofers kenbrown 10" livianos de 20rms reales... y una sensibilidad maravillosa quew hace que not e pierdas ningun detalle. unos meidos 5" xburn  que son una delicia. y unos tw textil 1" kenbroiwn tmb. que son un manjar(que hambre me da todo esto  ).. en fin.. probando y probando con tonos. encontre que el corte que necesito es de 680 hz para el woofer y 5khz esta ok para el tw.. lei el articulo posteado y su tabla. pero algo no me queda claro. dice que son 2 filtors untos para cortar en 24db no?. ok o sea que por cada corte tengo q modificar los valores de los componentes en 2 partes del ic? o sea por ejemplo. en ic4 a y ic4 b?


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> y bue... si tas dispuesto a comprar o armar 6 amplificador... ademas de 6 parlantes especificos para cada rango de audio... para solo tener un canal... osea para tener solo DOS canales necesitas 12 amplificador y 12 parlantes.
> 
> qe al pedo, no? mejor armarse un 5.1 o un 7.2 qe tenes la mitad de amplificador pero el triple de canales.


JaJaaa ja...de veras te parece al pedo? bueno ya que te parece al "pedo" decime por favor por que un 5.1 o un 7.2 es mejor.
En cuanto a los amplificador no es tan complicado, los stk465 son económicos y con 4 podes abarcar las 4 ultimas bandas mientras que las 2 primeras subwoofer y woofer con 4 stk4048.
Estaría manejado 150 w en las dos primeras bandas (que te reconozco es caro) y 30w por canal para el resto. los parlantes para las frecuencias altas no son tan caros y no se precisan cajas especiales o caras.
Realmente te parece tan al pedo….saludos y gracias.


----------



## Manonline

me parece mejor un 5.1 o un 7.2 porque el efecto que se logra es mucho mas apreciable qe el de un estereofonico y qe ademas los parlantes hoy en dia estan perfectamente diseñados para poder abarcar un amplio rango de frecuencias. ya un crossover activo de 3 vias es un chiche.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Estoy por comprar las partes apra este crossover y tengo algunas dudas:

-Que pasa si utilizo resistencoas normales de 1 watt y no metal-film?

-Metal-film es lo mismo que resistencias de oxido metalico?

-No encuentro capacitores de poliester  2.2nF (.0022μF) solamente de .0027μF, hay problemas?

Ayudaaa  Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

siguiendo el hilo. les consulto.  no tenog un transformador toroidal yo. tengo uno de chapas E mallado. de 12+12 1 amp. me  sirve igual?
otra cosa. viendo el pcb es de 22cm x10. y venden placas de 20x10. alguien lo achico? probaron?


----------



## Pablo16

Me parece que Manonline lo achico y se le juntaron pistas


----------



## Manonline

yo aprete la imagen a 10x20 para hacer la prueba y entra todo... a los integrados los tenes que hacer elongar antes, pero entran sin mucha complicacion.


----------



## maxep

ah ok y con respecto al transformador me sirve este que tengo? por q los toroidales son dificiles de cosneguir.


----------



## Manonline

yo use un 15+15 x 300mA y anduvo perfecto.
con un 12+12 y cambiando los reguladores por 7812 y 7912 deberia andar tambien...


----------



## maxep

es lo que supuse. pero me llamaba la atensión que sea de 15v la alimentacion. cuando los tl 074 en otros circuitos los alimentan con 8v para estabilizarlos(como en circuitos de elektor)
ok voy entonces a cambiar los 78 y 79 por 7812 y 7912.
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Manonline

yo ya arme dos de estos... pero los dos modificados... el primero deje intacto el pasa bajos, pero modifique el pasa banda... como el pasa banda es primero un pasa altos y despues un basa bajos, elimine su pasa bajos asi tengo los sonidos medios y agudos en esa salida. entonces tenemos el pasa bajos para un woofer y el "resto" para un mid-high.

el segundo que arme lo arme en una placa experimental y es solo el pasa bajos. ahora al segundo le cambie los 7815 y 7915 por 7812 y 7912, por cuestiones de disponibilidad d transformador... cuando pueda lo pruebo y les cuento jeje.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## maxep

mano ya termine el xover. y funciona perfecto arranco de 1º . lo alimento con un transformador de 12+12 1 amp.y cambie los reguladores a 7812 y 7912. yo modifique el corte de bajso y el arranque del mid. lo modifique para cortar a 682 hz y de ahi hasta los 5.1khz el mid.
por otro lado.. si buscabas un pasabjos. o un filtro activo de 2 vias. en el foro hay varios.. muy sencillos de elektor(los arme ambos y andad excelente). tmb podes elejir el corte con una tabla de valores..

saludos


----------



## andree_127

Hola q tal:

Tengo un parlante de bajo de 18'' , un medio de 15''  y un agudo de 1'' .......que valores le tendria que

poner a la frecuencia de corte de mi crrosover?

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## maxep

seria bueno que pongas datos de los parlantes para poder ayudarte-
saludos


----------



## andree_127

Ojala que estos datos te sirvan

El de 18'' es de 600W

El de 15'' es de 500W

El de 2'' es de 180W

bye, saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Andree. Cuando te refieres a tus parlantes de que se trata: un 18 pulgadas en su caja, un 15 pulgadas en una caja con otros parlantes y un driver solo o tienes esos tres componentes por separado y queires hacer un sistema triemplificado con ellos?.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## andree_127

los 3 estan separados


----------



## ROBERT-DARK

una preguntilla:
de que potencias debo poner los amplificadores alas salidas del cross?
es decir si por ejemplo a la salida de de bajos le pongo una potencia de 100w,
a la de medios debera ser otro amplificador de menor potencia
y al de agudos otro mucho menor supongo..

pero masomenos que tanta debe ser la diferencia de potencia entre un amplificador y otro?


de antemano grasias


----------



## Juan Jose

andree_127 dijo:
			
		

> los 3 estan separados



Generalmente se eligen lad frecuencias de corte en base a las caracter{isticas de cada componente. pero, una primera aproximación para iniciar los calculos es 500 y 5000 hz. Todo depende de que tan buenos sean los componentes.

saludos

juan josé.


----------



## Juan Jose

ROBERT-DARK dijo:
			
		

> una preguntilla:
> de que potencias debo poner los amplificador alas salidas del cross?
> es decir si por ejemplo a la salida de de bajos le pongo una potencia de 100w,
> a la de medios debera ser otro amplificador de menor potencia
> y al de agudos otro mucho menor supongo..
> 
> pero masomenos que tanta debe ser la diferencia de potencia entre un amplificador y otro?
> 
> 
> de antemano grasias



Normalmente el amplificador de greves se toma como el de 100 % y entonces debes elegir tu amplificador de medios como del 50 % y el de agudos como del 25 %. De todas maneras para no complicarla mucho, puedes utilizar etapas de igual potencia en los medios y agudos y una de mayor potencia en la de graves. desde ya quue luego deberas regular todo como para que el sonido en presión sonora sea lo que se denomina PLANO osea, para todas las frecuencias regulas las etapas de manera que un decibelimetro marque siempre la misma presion sonora. Sino tendras mas agudos que medios y graves o mas graves que medios o agudos en exceso etc....


Espero haber aclarado.


Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## matias_2008

hola a todos, tengo el siguiente problema: yo arme un amplificador estereo con preamplificador el amplificador lo uso para mover unos 6x9 los cuales son de 4vias estos tiene mucho agudo, en el pre el potenciometro de los agudos lo tengo al minimo y cunado subo el volumen el sonido se ahce insoportable porque tiene mucho agudo y hasta avese saturan los tweeter de los 6x9 yo quisiera filtra  un poco los agudo para que no saturen tanto los tweeter de los 6x9 pero no quierea hacerlo con un filtro pasivo sino que con un filtro activo alguien me puede decir como hace para filtrar un poco los agudo desde 
ammi un amigo me dijo que hay que hacer un filtro que corte a 87hz esta bien eso o no?
ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, tengo el siguiente problema: yo arme un amplificador estereo con preamplificador.......


Habría que ver como es el previo que armaste y si no tiene errores, si tienes el esquema publicalo.



> ammi un amigo me dijo que hay que hacer un filtro que corte a 87hz esta bien eso o no?
> ya muchas gracias


*NO*, eso seria un filtro para sub-graves.


----------



## matias_2008

hola fogonoza el pre amplificador esta armado con un tda1524 y amplificador con un tda7377 anbos diagrama sacados de la hoja de datos


----------



## matias_2008

el circicuito lo he revisado varia veces y est atal cual la imagen, los paralente los probe con otro equepo de audi o qeu tengo y suenan excelente asi que se podria decirme como baja la cantidad de sonido  aguo para no romper los tweeter te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Fogonazo

1) Comprueba que los valores de los capacitores sean los correctos (Los de 47nF y 15nF), los demás no le hacen.
2) Manda señal directo a tu amplificador *sin el previo* para delimitar donde esta la falla, si la señal se reproduce correctamente sin el previo la falla esta en este, si la falla continua, esta en la etapa de potencia.


----------



## matias_2008

fogonazo prove el amplificador sin el pre y el problema sigue que puedo hacer ya que yo cambie los capacitores de la entrada que eran de 470nf por unos de 220nf porque con los de 470nf el amplificador sonava muy bajo y no tiraba la potencia que deveria tirar, la placa la revise varia vece no le encuentro ningun erro, es mas hacta e probado con otros paralente y tambien susede lo mismo.

como lo soluciono


----------



## matias_2008

los capacitores si son de 47nf y los otros son de 20nf enves de 15nf porque en l casa de electronica no tenian los de 15nf


----------



## Fogonazo

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> fogonazo prove el amplificador sin el pre y el problema sigue que puedo hacer ya que yo cambie los capacitores de la entrada que eran de 470nf por unos de 220nf porque con los de 470nf el amplificador sonava muy bajo y no tiraba la potencia que deveria tirar, la placa la revise varia vece no le encuentro ningun erro, es mas hacta e probado con otros paralente y tambien susede lo mismo.
> 
> como lo soluciono


Si probaste la etapa de salida *SIN* el previo y el problema continua, significa que el problema esta en la etapa de salida.

Publica el esquema que empleaste


----------



## larrymono999

a ver si alguien me saca de aprietos si tengo estos cortes 

0 a 239Hz - woofer

239Hz a 5115Hz - middle

5115Hz a 22KHz - tweeter 

q potencia tiene q tener cada amplificador un dato mas

o menos quiero ya sabemos q todos no tenemos el mismo oido

bueno le agradesco este dato gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

larrymono999 dijo:
			
		

> a ver si alguien me saca de aprietos si tengo estos cortes
> 
> 0 a 239Hz - woofer
> 
> 239Hz a 5115Hz - middle
> 
> 5115Hz a 22KHz - tweeter
> 
> q potencia tiene q tener cada amplificador un dato mas
> 
> o menos quiero ya sabemos q todos no tenemos el mismo oido
> 
> bueno le agradesco este dato gracias!



Acá tenes un gráfico que te muestra la relación entre potencias y frecuencias de corte.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/180171/

Este grafico solo te muestra las relaciones de potencia, vos tendrás que fijar una de ellas (el woofer, por ejemplo, o la potencia total del sistema) para calcular las otras.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Normalmente se emplean potencias con relacion 25 - 50 - 100 %. para los altos - medios y bajos. 
Por ejemplo: 1000 w para los bajos, 500 w para los medios y 250 w para los altos.
De todas maneras las potencias son relevantes, lo que tenes que regular y muy bien es la presion en cada frecuencia para obtener un sonido plano. iguales spl en toda la banda de frecuencia.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## larrymono999

bueno a hora tuve suerte me cntestaron todos muchas gracias 

a hora voy a tratar de poder ayudar algun menos experimentado q yo saludos 

suerte juan jose y ezavala!


----------



## chalimixster

ola..ola...que tal compañeros del foro¡¡¡¡  pues yo de nueva cuanta desde ya hace varios dias¡¡¡    
pues nado con una duda¡¡¡¡¡¡    el otro dia me encontre con un crosssover publicado en esta pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26441.html y pues quisiera sabes sus comentarios sobre este esquema  haber si me lo recomiendan¡¡¡¡¡¡  o mejor fabrico el de esta pagina ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡  

hace tiempo hice la mezcladora k esta publicada   por tupolev   muy buena la tengo funcionandooo     muy buena....y  pues ahora quisiera contruir un crossover tnb bueno no se cual me recomienden  el k les comento o este de esta post...


saludos de desde Tepic Nayarit Mexico¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## audioZero

ta bien bueno el aporte boy acer el pcb aver si me anda el crossover o nu dessennme suerte please


----------



## joako123987

hola les comento que tengo poner a los parlantes(un bajo 12 pulgadas 250 watts,un medio de 12 pulgadas 250 watts y una bocina de 2 pulgadas) y a una potencia de 250 por canal y 4 ohms por canal(impedancia minima) un crossover pasivo,yo lo quiero hacer devido a mi economia no dipongo de efectivo como para ir y comprame dos de una....y no me parece dificil hacerlo ya que tengo conocimientos basicos casi nulos de electronica....el que me pueda ayudar le agradeceria


----------



## panchi420

hola grasias por las direcciones de esas paginas estan muy buenos porcierto
saludos panchi 420


----------



## aledj85

esta muy bueno lo arme y funciona de 10 .. les dejo el pcb ...


----------



## Guest

Lo construí y funciona de maravilla, dejo algunas imágenes!


----------



## Juan Jose

Cejas, muy bueno y PROLIJO el montaje. Felicitaciones por ello.

Ahora un buen gabinete (de una unidad de recak por ejemplo)  y te queda un cros de maravilla.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Guest

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Cejas, muy bueno y PROLIJO el montaje. Felicitaciones por ello.
> 
> Ahora un buen gabinete (de una unidad de recak por ejemplo)  y te queda un cros de maravilla.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose


Muchas gracias Juan Jose, tengo pensado montar este crossover junto con el preamplificador en una misma caja, estoy pensando como me la fabrico, asi que si tienes alguna idea o diseño te lo agradeceria.

Un cordial saludo para ti !


----------



## DJ DRACO

Ahora va mi pregunta para alguien que me pueda ayudar...

hace tiempo q diseño equipos y todos funcionan muy bien, incluso he armado crossovers activos y demás pero...

ultimamente me dedique (y ya esta terminado) a hacer un súper bafle con unos 11 parlantes etc...y mi idea es alimentar por un lado los graves, y por otros medios y agudos.

he diseñado un sistema, muy simple, en el que:

1) mezclo (uno) los 2 señales L y R.
2) preamplificadorfico y separo con filtros activos de 4to orden.
3) controlo ganancia de cada señal (grave y aguda) y lo mando a las etapas de potencia.

si quieren subo el diseño y me dicen si eso funciona.

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

DJ subila como no, asi aprendemos todos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## hona

hola que tal....muy pero muy bueno el foro....mi pregunta va para manonline ....el tema es que quiero dejar las frecuencias bajas en un canal y las medias y agudas  juntas...que modificacion hay que hacer?      (o sea dos vias)

pd: muy bueno el foro...la verdad soy nuevo y desde que me subieron tanto los equipos de  precio ...algunas cosas van a ser made in home.... a proposito y siguiendo el hilo cuanto me gastare en este crossover en mendoza argentina? aproximadamente los semiconductores y cap etc en general tienen el mismo precio que en buenos aires...

pd2: una propuesta que hago que me parece buena ,es en cada tema nuevo ,cuando se postea un circuito..se publique aproximadamente el tiempo de montaje que lleva y el dinero aprox que costo construirlo de acuerdo a cada persona...me parece bueno porque actualmente, el bolsillo manda.... diganme que les parece..... un abrazo chauuu


----------



## Juan Jose

cejas_99 dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cejas, muy bueno y PROLIJO el montaje. Felicitaciones por ello.
> 
> Ahora un buen gabinete (de una unidad de recak por ejemplo)  y te queda un cros de maravilla.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias Juan Jose, tengo pensado montar este crossover junto con el preamplificador en una misma caja, estoy pensando como me la fabrico, asi que si tienes alguna idea o diseño te lo agradeceria.
> 
> Un cordial saludo para ti !
Hacer clic para expandir...


Las potencias profecionales (tengo una QSC MX700  original) tienen unos plegados de aluminio, con unas pestañas en el frente, ventilacion de atras hacia adelante (el aire sale por una ranura superior en este modelo y en los de mas potencia tiene regillas y doble cooler) y anodizado negro o pintado al fuego con serigrafia sencilla y nada mas. Osea, plegas unas chapas y las unis por sus pestañas. Los gabinetes comprados salvo los caros son menos resistenctes (tengo una clon QCS 700 posteada por josesoto que anda perfecto dentro de un gabinete de 3 unidades de rack pero en chapa). 

En el post de amplificador hechos en casa hay muchos montages y buenas ideas para tus gabunetes. Mira los de rash por ejemplo, toda una artesania.

suerte y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Manonline

Me pidieron si podia subir la modificacion que hice al circuito para que sea de dos vias (pasa bajos para los graves y pasa alto para el resto)

En el archivo adjunto esta el diagrama tocado en paint  los circulos en rojo muestran que parte del circuito hay que desconectar (pudiendo ahorrarse todos esos componentes como ven en la foto) y la linea azul muestra el puente que hay que hacer (como los dos puentes que tambien ven en la foto).







saludos y espero que les sirva.

EDITO RAPIDITO: Sino ponen los componentes, no hace falta cortar ninguna pista... si se fijan bien, al no poner la resistencia de 10k, ni los capas de 2n2 ni el operacional, quedan esas pistas conectadas a la nada.


----------



## hona

manonline sos un capo....ahora les comento que puse frente a frente(en el osciloscopio) al crossover que hice(el de este post) y un skp....y adivinen....el home made lo supero ampliamente, tanto en respuesta en frecuencia,como en distorsion, en el corte etc etc...la verdad estoy impresionado.....va a pasar a ser parte de mi rack....lo unico que le faltaria para ser perfecto seria tres potenciometros para cada canal,con los cuales se pueda modificar el corte de los graves,los agudos y los medios...se puede hacer con potes dobles? el grave no es problema si no hice mal el calculo, con un cap de 47 nf y un pote de 50k vamos de 60 hz hsta 1,2khz mas omenos, pero en los agudos hay dos capacitores.... que tengo que variar para modificar la frec de corte? gracia chicos


----------



## chalimixster

Hola a todos los del foro¡¡¡¡¡  saludos desde Mexico.  Muy buena la idea de hano¡¡¡¡...me agrada esa idea  de poder tener  potensiónetros k regulen las tres frecuecias  1 por c/u porsupuesto¡¡¡...espero y la gente experta del foro le guste la idea y nos pueda ayudar a hacerle modificaciones al crossover, como la mnodificaciones que hizo manonline¡¡¡¡¡     
 ah posupuesto las otras ideas de honna  tambien son  buenas¡¡¡¡¡    sobre todo las del costo¡¡¡

bueno pues este crossover pienso contruirlo en vacaciones unos dias mas, pero me agradia mas realizarlo con frecuencia vriables espero alguien mas se interese en esta modificacion...   saludos desde mexico¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DUDA

Hola,

Tengo este medio 

http://www.usspeaker.com/B&C-10MD26-1.htm

y este woofer

http://audio.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/bc_speakers/12_ps_32.html

Quiero hacer un crossover de 3 vias, cual me recomiendan?

El tweeter que tengo esta muy simple, pero si me pueden recomendar alguno mejor.

Otra pregunta, como lo debo conectar hacia mi equipo de sonido? necesia otro elemento? y si es asi tienen el pcb de ese circuito y los componentes que requiere?

veo que ponen un pcb de una fuente, se requiere una para cada via? o una fuente para todo el xover?

esta fuente se conecta a la corriente domestica?


----------



## chalimixster

Hola..Hola... Yo Ahora apareciendpme  de nuevo por aca....jejej......como les conte antes en el foro..me interesa armar este crossover...hoy me fui a la electronica para conprar los componentes...pero solo me falto el capacitor NP de 1 Uf...que no lo manejan en la tienda...quiera saber si lo puedo sustituir por otro valor¡¡¡¡.......espero sus respuestas ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Manonline

puede ser polarizado tambien... yo le puse electrolitico de 2.2uF

saludos.


----------



## sarlangaw

Hola a todo: les comento que me interesa bastante el tema de probar el bi-amp. Sepan disculpar mis dudas de neofito.

Investigando un poco llegue a la pagina de don Elliot :  http://sound.whsites.net, ahí encontré esta utilidad que en base a una capacitancia conocida calcula la resistencia para los filtros, dejo el link http://sound.wwhsites.net/software/esp-lr13.exe.

Ahora la consulta: leí que los valores de la capacitancia y las resistencias del filtro deben ser muy precisas, por que si no las frecuencias de corte resultantes se desvían bastante de las proyectadas. El tema de las resistencias creo se resuelve + o - fácil la solución se llama metal-film 1% (corregidme).
Pero los capacitores? alguien me puede decir que capacitores debo utilizar en los filtros que sean compatible con la aplicación (en este caso audio) de baja tolerancia.
Y si no es mucho pedir .Donde los consigo?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sarlangaw dijo:
			
		

> Ahora la consulta: leí que los valores de la capacitancia y las resistencias del filtro deben ser muy precisas, por que si no las frecuencias de corte resultantes se desvían bastante de las proyectadas. El tema de las resistencias creo se resuelve + o - fácil la solución se llama metal-film 1% (corregidme).
> Pero los capacitores? alguien me puede decir que capacitores debo utilizar en los filtros que sean compatible con la aplicación (en este caso audio) de baja tolerancia.



No te hagas tanto problema con los valores de las resistencias y capacitores. Usá los comunes que encuentres en donde vives y si tenes alguna duda, medilos y usá los que mas se aproximen al valor que buscas (te conviene comprar varios del misma valor y seleccionarlos midiendo). Siempre tratá de que los valores que elijas estén "corridos" para el mismo lado, ya sea en mas o menos, pero todos para el mismo lado.

Saludos!


----------



## sarlangaw

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No te hagas tanto problema con los valores de las resistencias y capacitores. Usá los comunes que encuentres en donde vives y si tenes alguna duda, medilos y usá los que mas se aproximen al valor que buscas (te conviene comprar varios del misma valor y seleccionarlos midiendo). Siempre tratá de que los valores que elijas estén "corridos" para el mismo lado, ya sea en mas o menos, pero todos para el mismo lado.
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias ezavalla: segui tu consejo, ya compre los materiales.

Saludos.


----------



## sarlangaw

Bueno: finalmente lo armé. Me siento afortunado por que a pesar de ser la primera vez que armo algo me salio casi de una y bastante prolijo a pesar de mi.

Lo construí siguiendo el esquema de Manonline, es decir de dos vías.

Aunque todavía no lo medí con la PC para ver la respuesta, conectando un parlante a la salida de cada etapa detecte lo siguiente.

1 A la salida de los buffers de entrada (se dice así?) es decir la pata 1 de IC1 e IC2, noté que el sonido era más brillante que la fuente de audio original. Como que algunos graves habían desaparecido. Puede ser que sea por que para el filtro de entrada use un 2.2uf de poliéster? 
Ahora con todo ya soldado conseguí unos electrolíticos bipolares 2,2uf, vale la pena que los reemplace o lo dejo con los de poliéster?

2 A la salida de cada filtro note el corte de frecuencias, a mi oído de corcho le parece que todo esta bien, esta noche voy  a ver si lo calibro y lo mido para ver si esta cortando donde debería.

Gracias


----------



## sarlangaw

Hola creo que esto no esta bien . 
Generé ruido blanco y lo pasé por el xover y despues grafiqué el espectro. Me parece sospechosa la salida de los graves. 
La suma creo que esta bien, o no?

Alguien me puede dar una mano?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Deberías haber puesto la escala de frecuencias en forma logarítmica, no lineal como has hecho. Todos estamos acostumbrados a ver el "eje X" en forma logarítmica, así que subí de nuevos los gráficos pero con el eje de las frecuencias en ese tipo de escala (parece que se hace desde la lista de selección abajo de donde dice 8192.

Probá eso y subilos de nuevo...por que en escala lineal no tengo idea como puede verse.

Saludos!


----------



## sarlangaw

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Deberías haber puesto la escala de frecuencias en forma logarítmica, no lineal ....



Aqui los subo en lo que supongo es escala logarítmica. Sumo el gráfico de la guente original grabada puenteando el cross.

Los gráficos corresponde a un solo canal pero el resultado es identico para el otro.

Ezavalla: nuevamente muchas gracias.

La verdad que me da un poco de bronca haber llegado hasta aca y no saber para donde disparar.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Decime cuales son las frecuencias de corte que estas usando, pero se ve bastante mas parecido a lo esperado.
Ese pico qe tenés en los 866Hz muestra que hay algo mal por ahí.
La subida suave antes de ese punto en el pasa-bajos se debe al filtro pasa-altos en el buffer de entrada para eliminar CC...que me parece inútil que esté ahí por que tiene que estar a la slaida del pre que va antes del crossover y a la entrada del amplificador o lo que sea que va después del crossover.

De todas formas, la respuesta del crossover pinta mas o menos normal, si no fuera por el desajuste en los 866Hz que se evidencia en ambos filtros...lo que es llamativo, pero dame las frecuencias de corte antes de seguir hablando.

Saludos!


----------



## sarlangaw

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Decime cuales son las frecuencias de corte que estas usando, pero se ve bastante mas parecido a lo esperado.
> Ese pico qe tenés en los 866Hz muestra que hay algo mal por ahí.



Estoy cortando en 2400, los cálculos me daban cap de 47nf y resistencias de 1K (le puse de 1.1K que son las que conseguí)  y 2K. 

Creo que solucioné el problema del pico en 866Hz, la bajada del filtro de bajos está bastante mejor (creo). Es que dejé conectada a la entrada de los filtros un non-inverted input de uno de los opamps ociosos. Seguramente habrá una explicación teórica que desconozco, el caso es que levante la pata del zócalo y se fue el pico en 866Hz.

Fue una mala implemtación, muy ingenuo por mi parte, de la modificación que hizo Manonline.

Creo que voy a seguir tu consejo y volar el cap de entrada, que ya está en la entrada del amplificador, en todo caso mediré el Offset a la salida del amp.

Subo los nuevos resultados para ver si encontrás algo raro.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sarlangaw dijo:
			
		

> Estoy cortando en 2400, los cálculos me daban cap de 47nf y resistencias de 1K (le puse de 1.1K que son las que conseguí)  y 2K.



OK. Ahora puedo calcular donde está el punto de -3dB para medir la pendiente de caída.



			
				sarlangaw dijo:
			
		

> Creo que solucioné el problema del pico en 866Hz, la bajada del filtro de bajos está bastante mejor (creo). Es que dejé conectada a la entrada de los filtros un non-inverted input de uno de los opamps ociosos. Seguramente habrá una explicación teórica que desconozco, el caso es que levante la pata del zócalo y se fue el pico en 866Hz.
> Fue una mala implemtación, muy ingenuo por mi parte, de la modificación que hizo Manonline.
> Creo que voy a seguir tu consejo y volar el cap de entrada, que ya está en la entrada del amplificador, en todo caso mediré el Offset a la salida del amp.



No se si una mala implementación, pero es *muy raro* ese comportamiento de la entrada del A.O.
Ahora se vé muy bien, excepto por la pendiente del pasa-altos de entrada. En realidad, no pasa nada que esté ahí por que es un filtro de primer orden...pero conceptualmente no debería estar.
Y midiendo el offset no vas a ganar mucho, por que los A.O. están ganancia 1 y los buffers de salida con ganancia 2, así que vas a medir un par de milivolts, y eso lo ataja el capacitor de entrada del amplificador sin ningun problema.

Saludos!


----------



## sarlangaw

Ezavalla: Te agradesco mucho tu interes. Sin tu ayuda no sabía donde estaba parado, y no podría haber avanzado con certeza.

Te hago unas preguntas de puñetero, cuando decis:



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> OK. Ahora puedo calcular donde está el punto de -3dB para medir la pendiente de caída.



Tengo entendido que este tipo de cross se tiene que cruzar a -6db, es correcto? 

El mio cruza un poco mas abajo calculo que -6db pero es cuestión de ajustar los presets, ademas supongo que depues entra en juego la sensibilidad de los transductores, etc.

En el pasa altos se ve como un filtro peine con picos en ~48Hz,~96Hz,~144Hz,~189Hz... sabes que es eso?



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No se si una mala implementación, pero es muy raro ese comportamiento de la entrada del A.O.


Aclaro que cuando digo mala implementación me refiero a la forma en que yo hice el puente, y no al esquema aportado por Manonline.
La lógica me decia que conectar esa salida al la entrada no tendría que hacer nada, la práctica me demostró lo contrario pero no entiendo por que.


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## dicital

Otro que lo ha montado.

En mi caso a la entrada tiene un CD con control de volumen, la salida del cross entra en un preamplificador y tiene mucho ruido. Demasiado elevado y no consigo reducirlo. El ruido en la salida High lo he podido atenuar con un condensador de 2.2 nf, y ha quedado atenuado, pero sigue siendo demasiado ruido de fondo, aún sin meterle ningún tipo de señal e incluso cortocircuitando la entrada del cross. He probado la fuente, y sigue igual. En principio descarto un error de montaje, ya que lo hacen todas las salidas y los dos canales. 

La cosa es, ¿ Alguien lo ha montado y conectado de esta manera, a un previo y le ha funcionado bien ? 

Quizás otro CI le vaya mejor ?

¿ Alguna sugerencia ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sarlangaw dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Ahora puedo calcular donde está el punto de -3dB para medir la pendiente de caída.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo entendido que este tipo de cross se tiene que cruzar a -6db, es correcto?
> 
> El mio cruza un poco mas abajo calculo que -6db pero es cuestión de ajustar los presets, ademas supongo que depues entra en juego la sensibilidad de los transductores, etc.
> 
> En el pasa altos se ve como un filtro peine con picos en ~48Hz,~96Hz,~144Hz,~189Hz... sabes que es eso?
Hacer clic para expandir...



Perdón por la demora...pero no ví más a este hilo!

Sep, estos filtros se cruzan en -6 dB, pero solo quería verificar que la pendiente fuera de 24 dB/octava.

Lo del pasa-altos, ni idea. Tendría que ver la rsta en fcia, pero las que pusiste antes se veían OK. Subite el diagrama que has usado y lo vemos.

Saludos!


----------



## andree_127

busacando en el foro encontre otro crossover de 3 vias del amigo Luciperro, la verdad los dos me parecen bastante buenos y no se cual armar, haber si me dan unos consejos para elegir o cual escogerian ustedes.....saludos.

gracias.


----------



## dicital

En el datasheet indica que la tensión de alimentación VCC es +-18V, y como es el transformador que tengo, ¿ Algún problema en que cambie los 7815/7915 por 7818/7918 y use ésta tensión ?

Gracias.


----------



## damian2009

Hay algunas personas que armaron este crossover y que no veo que les hayan colocado los trimpots a sus diseños, en ves de eso le colocaron unos terminales de tres pines. Son realmente necesarios los trimpots o solamente figuran para complicar mas las cosas??? Y la otra duda que tengo es si los trimpots poseen polaridad. Ya lo tengo cosinado solamente me falta saber esto para soldarlos o no. Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

damian2009 dijo:


> Hay algunas personas que armaron este crossover y que no veo que les hayan colocado los trimpots a sus diseños, en ves de eso le colocaron unos terminales de tres pines. Son realmente necesarios los trimpots o solamente figuran para complicar mas las cosas???


En efecto, a los diseñadores les apasiona agregar componentes que no sirven para nada, encarecen la realización y complican el diseño del impreso (Ironía)
Si no colocas los preset, no funciona porque se interrumpe el paso de la señal al último operacional (Salida).


> Y la otra duda que tengo es si los trimpots poseen polaridad. Ya lo tengo cosinado solamente me falta saber esto para soldarlos o no. Saludos!!


No tienen polaridad.
Además, si hiciste bien las cosas, no podrías colocarlo en el impreso de otra forma.


----------



## damian2009

> No tienen polaridad.
> Además, si hiciste bien las cosas, no podrías colocarlo en el impreso de otra forma.


Gracias Fogonazo con tu pronta respuesta. En la casa de electronica me dieron unos Bourns 3386 bien delgaditos. El problema es que si los tengo que regular (aclaro que no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como, en base a que y para que sirve) se me a a dificultar ya que la perillita esta de costado y no arriba.
Entonces, volviendo a tu respuesta, sueldo los trimpots asi como me los entregaron en la casa de electronica y finalize el proyecto o tengo que realizar alguna otra tarea más?? 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

damian2009 dijo:


> ......El problema es que si los tengo que regular (aclaro que no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como, en base a que y para que sirve) se me a a dificultar ya que la perillita esta de costado y no arriba.
> Entonces, volviendo a tu respuesta, sueldo los trimpots asi como me los entregaron en la casa de electronica y finalize el proyecto o *tengo que realizar alguna otra tarea más?? *....


Sip, lee lo que escrivió este huevón.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/#post66730


----------



## damian2009

> Sip, lee lo que escrivió este huevón.


jajaj... siempre aportando una cuota de gracia. Gracias fogonazo, voy a intertar regularlos, cuando lo tenga terminado subo unas fotos. 
Saludos!!!


----------



## Luis1342

santa virgen del carmen,justo lo que estaba buscando,en cuanto termine con lo que tengo voy pr este


----------



## petilakov

Disculpen la intromision, pero me preguntaba ¿Que distorsion armonica produce el crossover? ¿Vale la pena armarlo si se lo va a utilizar con tres amplificadores de 0.005% de THD o menos?


----------



## DanielU

petilakov dijo:


> Disculpen la intromision, pero me preguntaba ¿Que distorsion armonica produce el crossover? ¿Vale la pena armarlo si se lo va a utilizar con tres amplificadores de 0.005% de THD o menos?



Total harmonic distortion Typically .003% at 1V RMS


----------



## joserangel

que talamigos, ando en busca de un ecualizador pasa banda, pero no encuentro uno dond diga el rango de frecuencia que tienen, si tienen algo de esto se lo agradezco ante mano


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

Amigos del foro tengo una pregunta con el crossover mejor dicho con el pcb, alguien me podra decir si ya el pcb esta listo para imprimir o si hay que aumentarle algo de medidas para que ajusten las piezas de ante mano gracias por su respuesta atte el flako dj


----------



## Fogonazo

EL FLAKO DJ dijo:


> Amigos del foro tengo una pregunta con el crossover mejor dicho con el pcb, alguien me podra decir si ya el pcb esta listo para imprimir o si hay que aumentarle algo de medidas para que ajusten las piezas de ante mano gracias por su respuesta atte el flako dj


Este procedimiento te sirve para comprobar si el tamaño es el correcto y/o adaptarlo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## LeoManiche

Hola, que tal, soy nuevo!! 

Bueno yo  quiero hacer un crossover de tres vías, pero tengo unas dudas en los filtros

1.- en uno de los esquemas que aquí aparecen, los filtros están diseñados con Operac*I*onales, pero estos son para crossover activos, pero que hay de diferencia, y cuál es mejor entre el activo y el pasivo?? 

2.- a la salida de cada uno de los filtros (tweeter, bass y midrange) necesito un amplificador y su respectivo cono??

3.- Hay mucho*S* elementos, significa que tiene un alto costo?' hay manera de reducir dicho costo?'

Bueno, empiezo con estás dudas, tengo muchas más, pero creo que con estás es un buen comienzo, para plantear otras posteriormente y no hacer otras que resulten innecesarias


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola LeoManiche, bienvenido.
Bueno, mas o menos un crossover pasivo, usa condensadores, resistencias e inductancias, entre la salida del amplificador de potencia y los parlantes, los cuales producen perdidas en la señal de salida.
Un crossover activo usa amplificadores operacionales, con resistencias y condensadores, antes de la entrada del amplificador de potencia, los cuales no producen perdidas.
El crossover pasivo puede usar un solo amplificador para las 3 clases de parlantes (bajos, medios y agudos), y el crossover activo necesita un amplificador de potencia por cada canal de frecuencias (bajos, medios y agudos).

Dale una mirada a estas paginas, que tienen una buena explicacion de cada uno de los 2 tipos de crossovers:

http://sound.westhost.com/biamp-vs-passive.htm

http://sound.westhost.com/bi-amp.htm

Saludos


----------



## shitisfuckedup

hola. queria hacerles una pregunta:

como se supone que van armados los bafles?

es decir, cada bafle tiene 3 entradas para cada parlante, o un bafle para bass, mid y otro para treble?

gracias por el aporte!


----------



## LeoManiche

Ya me quedó claro la diferencia entre pasivo y activo, y obviamente es mejor el activo

En este Tema casi al inicio hay una diagrama de un crossover y mi duda sobre dicho Diagrama es cuál es el Operacional que hay que usar??
y si a la salida es necesario colocar un amplificador?? porque vi que se podía hacer con otro operacional (si mal no recuerdo era el 311) y dos transistores BJT pnp y un npn

O hay alguna otra sugerencia para la salida de cada uno de los filtros??


----------



## LeoManiche

Hola, tengo la duda de para que es el primer operacional al inicio del Diagrama del inicio de este Tema??

Y para que son los que están al final??


----------



## Ionizador

Una pregunta, el diagrama no tiene el valor de los preset, alguien los tiene?

Me refiero al ultimo, el que esta separado de los tres, creo que es el de volumen, no encontré el valor en el diagrama.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ionizador dijo:


> Una pregunta, el diagrama no tiene el valor de los preset, ......


¿ De que esquema estas hablando ?

Si es el de la primera página, son de 100 KOhms y figuran en el esquema.


----------



## Ionizador

Tengo otra duda Fogonazo, me voy a la casa de electronica y pido preset de XXX Ohms?
Porque la verdad nunca habia visto esos de las imagenes, son raros para mi jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ionizador dijo:


> .....me voy a la casa de electronica y pido preset de XXX Ohms?
> Porque la verdad nunca habia visto esos de las imagenes, son raros para mi jaja....


Exacto, pides así: _"Me das 3 preset de 100KOms multivueltas de ajuste horizontal o te rompo los dientes" _. La parte violenta la dejo a tu criterio.

Se deberían parecer a esto:


----------



## damian2009

Hola. He realizado este espectacular proyecto. Mi pregunta es si puedo transformar este  filtro de 3 vias a 2 vias, mesclando las salidas de medios y tweeter del  filtro para unos parlantes de 2 vias y la salida de graves del filtro  dejarla para un par de subwoofer de 15".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola. He realizado este espectacular proyecto. Mi pregunta es si puedo transformar este  filtro de 3 vias a 2 vias, mesclando las salidas de medios y tweeter del  filtro para unos parlantes de 2 vias y la salida de graves del filtro  dejarla para un par de subwoofer de 15".



Si...podés hacerlo, pero  no tiene caso implementar el filtro pasabanda de los medios. Con bajarle la frecuencia de corte al pasa-altos de los agudos para que coincida con la de corte del pasa-bajos de los graves ya estás hecho.

Esto es algo *"parecido"* a lo que buscás:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/
Usalo de referencia para las modificaciones.


----------



## damian2009

Como dije anteriormente tengo el proyecto terminado... solamente me  faltan soldar esos dos electroliticos de 1 nf no polarizados, esos que estan conectados a la entrada de audio. El  problema es que no los consigo por ningún lado y queria saber si los  puedo reemplazar por un capacitor no polarizado de 1 nf ceramico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

damian2009 dijo:


> Como dije anteriormente tengo el proyecto terminado... solamente me  faltan soldar esos dos electroliticos de *1 nf no polarizados*, *esos que estan conectados a la entrada de audio*. El  problema es que no los consigo por ningún lado y queria saber si los  puedo reemplazar por un capacitor no polarizado de 1 nf ceramico.



No se de donde sacás que son 1nF si en el esquema dice claramente 1uF NP  (No Polarizado).

De todas formas, no fué eso lo que preguntaste, sino si podías sumar los canales medio y agudos....


----------



## damian2009

> No se de donde sacás que son 1nF si en el esquema dice claramente 1uF NP   (No Polarizado).


Si exactamente, perdon por el error con las unidades. Es lo mismo si coloco un ceramico no polarizado, porque el que esta soldado tiene toda la pinta de ser un electrolitico por la forma que tiene.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

damian2009 dijo:


> Es lo mismo si coloco un ceramico no polarizado, porque el que esta soldado tiene toda la pinta de ser un electrolitico por la forma que tiene.



Cerámico no vas a conseguir tan fácilmente, aunque hay cerámicos multicapa de ese valor. Lo que tenés que usar es un capacitor de poliester de 1uF 63V o 100V que son "razonablemente" pequeños.


----------



## damian2009

Ok ezavalla, muchas gracias...


----------



## damian2009

Tengo un trafo de 15+15 pero no se que hacer con la toma central del mismo....


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, para los que preguntan por la medida de la PCB, la misma es de 99 mm. x 219 mm., esta muy claro en la pagina de siliconchip, cuyo link esta en la primer página del post.


----------



## pabloka

Hola , hoy termine de armar el cross y arranco de una, es una maravilla , me falta solamente ajustarlo en el osciliscopio , lo tengo conectado con dos ampli de 60w y uno de 30w , gracias a todos los que aportaron en este foro , realmente me sirvio de mucha ayuda ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en esto , saludos para todos los del foro !!!!!!!!!!!

Que capo !!!!!!!!!!! Gracias por tus aportes.



			
				pabloka dijo:
			
		

> Hola , hoy termine de armar el cross y arranco de una, es una maravilla , me falta solamente ajustarlo en el osciliscopio , lo tengo conectado con dos ampli de 60w y uno de 30w , gracias a todos los que aportaron en este foro , realmente me sirvio de mucha ayuda ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en esto , saludos para todos los del foro !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Que capo Fogonazooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gracias por tus aportes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

pabloka dijo:


> .....Que capo Fogonazooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gracias por tus aportes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



¿ Y ahora que hice o que NO hice ?
Recuerden que soy *"Casi"* inocente de *"Casi todo"* de lo que me acusan.

No se por que pero: "¡ De nada !"

Saludos


----------



## pabloka

Fogonazo , el agradecimiento es por todos los aporte que heciste vos y el resto de los foristas , y que gracias a eso pude evacuar todas mis dudas , y el resultado fue exitoso , es mi humilde homenaje y nuevamente Muchas Gracias a Todos.


----------



## Arthas

buenos aportes amigos del foro quisiera saber si el croosover esta bien hecho para poder llevarlo a cabo me gusta mucho el tema de sonido soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria construir este croosover.


----------



## Fogonazo

Arthas dijo:


> buenos aportes amigos del foro quisiera saber si el croosover esta bien hecho para poder llevarlo a cabo me gusta mucho el tema de sonido soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria construir este croosover.


Si te tomas la molestia de leer *todo* el post te podrás enterar.


----------



## maximoss3500

uma pregunta chamacos!! arme este xover e ise la placa alreves pero no me detuve y segui armando pegue los componentes sin cortas sus patas lo prove y funsionava pero con ruido!!
volvi a realizar la placa correptamente arme y algunos componentes (como eran reutilizados, tenian sus patas cortas y no entraban) los coloque por detras de la placa por el lado del cobre probe y los agudos funcionan, en la parte media solo un canal por el otro lado nada, igual que los graves un lado si el otro no!!!  el integrado que esta marcado en la imagen se calienta un poco los demas no se nota nada!!
Me podrian ayudar con este problema!! soy novato en esto


----------



## Fogonazo

Un operacional "Caliente" es síntoma de:
1) Conectado al revés (Polaridad).
2) Una o mas salidas en cortocircuito.
3) Oscilación.
4) Operacional dañado
5) Todas las anteriores.


----------



## maximoss3500

gracias por responder!!! descarto la opcion 1 ya q*UE* esta conectado bien!!
en la primera prueba la salida estaba a tierra la arregle y funciona*B*a p*OR* segundos se unieron las salidas medias y graves cada una entre R y L !! podras ayudarme!!


----------



## Fogonazo

maximoss3500 dijo:


> gracias por responder!!! descarto la opcion 1 ya q*UE* esta conectado bien!!
> en la primera prueba la salida estaba a tierra la arregle y funciona*B*a p*OR* segundos se unieron las salidas medias y graves cada una entre R y L !! podras ayudarme!!


¿ Están todos los IC´s apuntando para el mismo lado ?
¿ Está el IC con zócalo ?
Si es así retíralo y mira que los pines de salida no estén conectados a a +Vcc, GND o -Vcc.
Ya tubo un par de cortos, cambia el IC.


----------



## maximoss3500

todos los IC estan apuntando hacia un solo lado y hacia el correcto ok!! los IC no tiemen zocalo por que no compre !!
creeo que sera cambiarlo eje


----------



## maximoss3500

aff cambie el integrado pero sin resultados chafa!!!!!!!!!!!! que sera por que yo no logro entender el porque


----------



## Arthas

les comento que termine el crossover publicado aqui y funciono perfecto luego les subo fotos de mi placa saludes


----------



## cejas99

Hola Foreros, les traigo una nueva PCB de este crossover actualizada, para que encajen mejor los componentes y mas compacta, le quite la fuente de alimentación, para que trabaje con esta otra : Fuente para preamplificador +15-15, este nuevo PCB esta totalmente probado y no presenta ningún problema, lo pueden armar con toda confianza que funciona a la primera,  dejo fotos y el pdf con la PCB.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cejas: Muy buen diseño!!!! y una excelente idea la de quitar la fuente de alimentación del PCB.
Gracias por el aporte!!!!


----------



## Arthas

buen aporte compañero cejas queda mas ajustado y dimensionado
saludes


----------



## cejas99

ezavalla dijo:


> Cejas: Muy buen diseño!!!! y una excelente idea la de quitar la fuente de alimentación del PCB.
> Gracias por el aporte!!!!




Es lo poco que le puedo retribuir a este foro, que tantas cosas me ha dado


----------



## mendfi

aver si entendi, este crossover es stereo con salidas para cada via(bajos , medios, agudos) y como es stereo habria dos de cada uno.
Lei por ahi que a la salida de cada via iria conectado a un amplificador, en este caso seria, 6 amp. (3 por cada canal). hasta aqui no se si me dejo entender, si es asi bien por mi =D, si no lo es que pena XD.

mi pregunta es: seria correcto hacer esta union?

las 6 salidas ( 3 por cada canal) , se podrian juntar para dos parlantes (uno por canal) ???
la conexion seria asi conexion por canal)

SEÑAL + CROSSOVER(las 3 vias unidas en una sola) + previo con control de tonos + amplificador + parlante

Porcierto, en caso de que cada via tenga su ampli. tienen que ser de la misma potencia o puede variar??????

de antemano GRACIAS =D


----------



## Fogonazo

mendfi dijo:


> aver si entendi, este crossover es stereo con salidas para cada via(bajos , medios, agudos) y como es stereo habria dos de cada uno.
> Lei por ahi que a la salida de cada via iria conectado a un amplificador, en este caso seria, 6 amp. (3 por cada canal). hasta aqui no se si me dejo entender, si es asi bien por mi =D, si no lo es que pena XD.
> 
> mi pregunta es: seria correcto hacer esta union?
> 
> las 6 salidas ( 3 por cada canal) , se podrian juntar para dos parlantes (uno por canal) ???
> la conexion seria asi conexion por canal)
> 
> SEÑAL + CROSSOVER(las 3 vias unidas en una sola) + previo con control de tonos + amplificador + parlante
> 
> Porcierto, en caso de que cada via tenga su ampli. tienen que ser de la misma potencia o puede variar??????
> 
> de antemano GRACIAS =D



Si sería correcto, y también sería correcto NO realizarlo ni colocarlo.
Si separas la señal de audio en 3 rangos de frecuencia ¿ Para que volverla a unir en uno solo ?

Busca información sobre sistemas "*Tri-Amplificados*"
¿ Como son ?
¿ Para que sirven ?
Allí también se comenta sobre la potencia de cada amplificador.


----------



## mendfi

buen punto, estaba escuchando musica de mi pc que lo conecte a un ampli que tengo de guitarra y los agudos ni se escuchan =( solo graves y medios, bueno, no soy un experto en sonido pero se nota.

lo que yo estaba pensando es en hacer esto :

canales R & L:
señal + previo con control de tonos + ampli + parlante

woofer :
señal(R&L unidas) + filtro pasabajas activo + ampli + parlante

en este ejemplo como como iria conectado el crossover????

fogo eres grande , alabado seas .............XD      ARIGATOU


----------



## mendfi

porcierto los equipos deben de tener me imagino el crossover, si es asi porque la salida de los parlantes es de solo dos cables??????

alguien podria responderme eso???????

GRACIAS  =D


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mendfi dijo:


> lo que yo estaba pensando es en hacer esto :
> 
> canales R & L:
> señal + previo con control de tonos + ampli + parlante
> 
> woofer :
> señal(R&L unidas) + filtro pasabajas activo + ampli + parlante
> 
> en este ejemplo como como iria conectado el crossover????



El crossover es una consecuencia y NO una causa. Mejor leé estos temas para que veas como es la historia.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/

En particular, tu duda está respondida en el segundo link, pero si no leés el primero te van a quedar muchas cosas colgadas.


----------



## pani_alex

lei todo el topic y esta espectacular, aparentemente es un crossover de muy buena calidad, segun el ultimo pcb mas reducido, sacandole la parte de alimentacion, me parece muy bueno tambien, y es estereo, fantastico... solo una cosa q*UE* me dejo por el suelo, hay q*UE* regular al terminar, usando instrumental q*UE* solo tendria un profesional del ramo, mi consulta como hace un simple mortal como yo para conseguir q*UE* este bicho funcione?

yo la verdad hace tiempo q*UE* manejo el consepto de amplificadores activos de 3 vias, y cono*Z*co el resultado final del sonido, quiero armarlo para mi pc, con parlantes de poca potencia, 5w rms es lo mas grande q*UE* tengo, pero subiendo el bolumen seguro q*UE* se aprecia la dif, y posteriormente ir montando otros de mayor potencia.

otra consulta, lei tambien en algun otro lado q*UE* este sistema se puede usar tambien para 4way, esto seria woofer, med, tweewter y super tweester o driver? la verdad q*UE* en los altos no se bien la dif

otra consulta mas, si por ej lo quiero montar en un auto, tengo solo 12v pero lei en algun lugar q*UE* de un 12v se puede sacar un +-12v, esto no es mucho problemas, en el sentido, la conversion no consume mucho, no genera mucho calor o mete ruido en el sistema?

creo q*UE* eso es todo XD


----------



## Fogonazo

pani_alex dijo:


> lei todo el topic y esta espectacular, aparentemente es un crossover de muy buena calidad, segun el ultimo pcb mas reducido, sacandole la parte de alimentacion, me parece muy bueno tambien, y es estereo, fantastico... solo una cosa q*UE* me dejo por el suelo, hay q*UE* regular al terminar, usando instrumental q*UE* solo tendria un profesional del ramo, mi consulta como hace un simple mortal como yo para conseguir q*UE* este bicho funcione?
> 
> yo la verdad hace tiempo q*UE* manejo el consepto de amplificadores activos de 3 vias, y cono*Z*co el resultado final del sonido, quiero armarlo para mi pc, con parlantes de poca potencia, 5w rms es lo mas grande q*UE* tengo, pero subiendo el bolumen seguro q*UE* se aprecia la dif, y posteriormente ir montando otros de mayor potencia.
> 
> otra consulta, lei tambien en algun otro lado q*UE* este sistema se puede usar tambien para 4way, esto seria woofer, med, tweewter y super tweester o driver? la verdad q*UE* en los altos no se bien la dif
> 
> otra consulta mas, si por ej lo quiero montar en un auto, tengo solo 12v pero lei en algun lugar q*UE* de un 12v se puede sacar un +-12v, esto no es mucho problemas, en el sentido, la conversion no consume mucho, no genera mucho calor o mete ruido en el sistema?
> 
> creo q*UE* eso es todo XD



No hace falta instrumental alguno, mira lo que escribió este sujeto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/#post66730

Y ya que estas lee esto: 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## pani_alex

jaja, esa parte ya es atumatica, no es broma cuando los viejos dicen por escribir abraviado en el celular ¬¬

supongo que lo dices por lo explica Fogonnazo.
bueno, pero sigo sin entender, se mesclan las señales y se comparan al oido??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El ajuste que indica Fogonazo es el ajuste eléctrico del conjunto de filtros. Si los filtros son de tipo Linkwitz-Riley, el ajuste eléctrico no alcanza y es necesario el ajuste acústico...y para esto hay dos alternativas:


Conseguís equipamiento de medida acústica y lo ajustás con él (pero es costoso).
Conseguís o medís los datos necesarios de los amplificadores y parlantes (ganancia de tensión y sensibilidad respectivamente) involucrados en el sistema, y hacés el ajuste con un par de PCs, un poco de software y una calculadora de mano (o la de Windows ).
Claro que todo esto es si lo querés calibrar para una instalación HiFi. Si es para "sonido profesional"...ajustalo como se te ocurra....total, nadie va a escuchar la diferencia :enfadado:.

Mas detalles por *acá*.


----------



## pani_alex

osea q*UE* teoricamente puedo armar y usar asi como esta?


----------



## Fogonazo

pani_alex dijo:


> osea q*UE* teoricamente puedo armar y usar asi como esta?


Lo que te comenta ezavalla es el procedimiento como para ecualizar (Ajustar) "Todo" el conjunto, incluyendo los reproductores, empleando la ganancia del crossover para corregir alguno que otro desnivel de presión sonora del conjunto.
Lo que yo comento es como ajustar de forma "Casera" (Solo) el Crossover.


----------



## pani_alex

bueno suponiendo que solo quiero ajusta el crossover, necesito instrumental? segun entiendo si.. o puedo usar el crossover asi mismo como lo termino de armar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pani_alex dijo:


> segun entiendo si.. *o puedo usar el crossover asi mismo como lo termino de armar*?


*ASI NO!* Hay que ajustarlo...de alguna forma, pero hay que ajustarlo...por que si nó va a sonar cualquier cosa....y no esperes tener suerte con el sonido que obtengas.

PD: Si no te sentís capaz de ajustar este crossover o no tenés los instrumentos de medida, te recomiendo que no lo hagas, por que vas a gastar dinero inútilmente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Recien encuentro este hilo... el crossover lo  arme hace un tiempo ( lo adapte a 2 vias ) y anda muy bien de primera ( teniendo un poco de cuidado de elegir los componentes ) , lo medi y anda joya , tambien lo sometí "a la oreja" y todo perfecto.
Pensar que me tome el trabajo de extraer el PCB del layout y ya estaba publicado... 

VIVA EL FORO !

Para analisis de audio , use un programita muy liindo, es PAGO pero la demo anda unos dias completa:

http://www.ymec.com/products/dssf3e/index.htm


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos los compañeros de la comunidad acá les dejo un crossover activo de 3 vías de 18db/octava con un corte de frecuencia hasta de 450hz  el circuito esta conformado por dos integrados el tl072 el cual se encarga de las notas altas y el tl074 que se encarga de las notas medias y bajas este circuito se puede alimentar con 15-+ espero y sea de utilidad.


----------



## CsDesign

hoal una pregunta de cuanto por cuanto tiene que ser la placa para el PCB


----------



## leae89

Creo que no vi bien, ¿de qué número son los amplificadores operacionales?


----------



## AntonioAA

Los operacionales son TL074 , muy comunes por cierto , pero puede ser cualquiera ... a menos ruido mejor.


----------



## leae89

AntonioAA dijo:


> Los operacionales son TL074 , muy comunes por cierto , pero puede ser cualquiera ... a menos ruido mejor.



Tengo unos TL084 ¿Sirven para armar el crossover? ¿y cuánto amplifican?


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que son muy parecidos....
La ganancia general del crossover es algo de 2 si no me equivoco.
O preguntas por el operacional?


----------



## itzcena54

Hola, muy bueno me parece este cross tendre que armarlo pero antes quiero preguntarles ya que seria el primero que armo.

1º Como va la escalera de este proyecto, comenzando con la fuente hasta los parlantes. si en caso tuviera control de tonos. todo todo, etc.

2º Si quisiera hacer stereo tendria que hacerlo con 6 amplis o 3, por que los integrados tambien vienen estereo y ya no necesariamente compraria un monofonico o me equivoco. :S

3º Sigiendo con los amplificadores serian mejores uzar los STK o la linea TDA, o algun otro que tuviera mejor ganancia. para las salidas mejoradas.

4º La diferencia de potencia para cada parlante es estandar 100% , 50% y 25%, por que veo algunos equipos que los bajos siempre son los que tienen mayor sonido real y tambien poder regular que no haya exceso de frecuencia en alguna via. Mejor dicho que no esten desequilibrados.

5º Masomenos cuanto seria un presupuesto en Nuevos Soles S/. (Lima) si tuviera que armarlo estereo. para alguno que lo haya terminado.

Gracias, estare visitando nuevos sitios informandome mas sobre el tema pero gracias a ustedes chicos del foro por estos aportes y sus experiencia aportadas que nos sirven para ir mejorando cada dia mas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola itzcena, trato de contestarte...

1- estamos hablando de crossover ... solo es un divisor de frecuencias ... NO es un preamplificador NI un ampli, no hay tonos , nada...

2- Para stereo necesitas 6 amplis , nada menos ... Yo lo arme de 2 vias 

3- TDA por ejemplo 7294 , buena potencia y muy faciles de armar !!! y encima baratos , hay otro hilo sobre ellos con un buen pcb incluido , yo lo armé ....TAMBIEN HAY ALGUNOS STEREO....Para bajos podes usar UN SOLO AMPLI ... juntando las señales .Hay una version muy buena de ezavalla publicada aqui.

STK: aqui son muy caros , tambien andan MUY BIEN , arme uno para un bajo de mi hijo...( 200W)

4- La diferencia de potencia no te se contestar ... puede ser como la que mencionas , va mucho con el tipo de musica ... lo cierto es que en graves nunca parece ser suficiente. El ajuste fino tendrias que hacerlo con ruidio rosa y un microfono y alguno de los software que hay para eso .... pero no creo que sea tan necesario 

5- no tengo idea lo que te puede costar , menos en soles !


----------



## itzcena54

Antonio disculpame tal ves no me hice entender bien en la 1°, me refiria, si no que como deberia empezar a conectar mejor dicho empiezo con una fuente para mi ampli, con su pre y tonos, queria montarle un mixer tambien y ahora que veo queria darle un buen aspecto a la caja con un buen crossover por eso les pedia que como deberia ir para hacer un buen proyecto y no meter la pata. la entrada del cross pensaria que irian a la salida del ampli. Por eso queria saber como va el orden en caso me arme uno con fuente, pre, ampli, sumador, divisor,etc. 

Con respecto a los amplificadores para cada via debe ser otro tipo de integrado verdad, no creo que me compre 6 amplis iguales sera ilogico :S, y si no me equivoco me exigira buena corriente para armarlo y obtener buena potencia.


----------



## AntonioAA

El crossover ACTIVO que estamos hablando NO se conecta a la salida de los amplificadores!!!!
Sino ANTES  ... El orden seria : mezclador, pre , crossover , potencia 
Los integrados de potencia son muy baratos ( 4U$S c/u aqui el 7294) por tanto podes armar las placas todas iguales ( c/u anda en 15 U$S como maximo ) El costo te lo da la fuente de alimentacion ...pero como la distribucion de potencia la da la propia musica no seria necesario que uses una que te de toda la suma de las potencias, solo que algunas placas trabajaran mas cargadas que otras.


----------



## itzcena54

Entiendo, pero he visto que ahi otros que si van a sus salidas pero no importa estamos hablando de este por eso queria aclararme esa parte.

Respecto a lo recomendado esos 7294 serian x6 y tendria 600Wrms, todos los amplis irian conectados a una misma fuente. en el datasheet son 10[A] de consumo. Que tipo de fuente seria mas compacta. 

Y referente al consumo de potencia en los parlantes seria controlado por los tonos de mi pre, para regularlo, y sacarle provecho a mis amplis.


----------



## trucoxteam

Buenos días, me complace comentarles que termine de ensamblar este proyecto, me deja una satisfacción incalculable, tiene un sonido de alta calidad, ando a la primera, ningún inconveniente a la hora de conseguir los componentes, en fin, un excelente proyecto, gracias por compartirlo con nosotros...! adjuntos unas fotos previas...


----------



## kike96

hola amigos del foro tengo una duda con este crossover de 3 vias ¿me podrian decir que son estos componentes? me parece que son reostatos y si es asi ¿los puedo cambiar por potenciometors lileales? les agradesco que aclaren mis dudas gracias

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

kike96 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro tengo una duda con este crossover de 3 vias ¿me podrian decir que son estos componentes? me parece que son reostatos .......



No son *reostatos*, son preset verticales multi-vuelta:


----------



## trucoxteam

kike96 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro tengo una duda con este crossover de 3 vias ¿me podrian decir que son estos componentes? me parece que son reostatos y si es asi ¿los puedo cambiar por potenciometors lileales? les agradesco que aclaren mis dudas gracias
> 
> saludos



esos son trimmer o resistencias variables para ajustar la salida de cada frecuencia (bajo, medios y agudos), allí se pueden adaptar potenciometros, "yo lo hice así para graduar el nivel de salida a cada frecuencia según el sonido que quiero como resultado...!
saludos desde venezuela.


----------



## kike96

gracias por aclarar mis dudas se los agradesco mucho

¿entonces no puedo poner potenciometros lineales en lugar de los preset?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kike96 dijo:


> ¿entonces no puedo poner potenciometros lineales en lugar de los preset?


A ver si entedemos:
En una instalación NORMAL, los valores de salida de altos, medios y graves se ajusta *UNA SOLA VEZ* y *NO SE VUELVE a cambiar* a menos que se cambien los amplificadores o los parlantes. El tema ya está explicado en este hilo, así que leelo antes de seguir consultando sobre esta respuesta.


----------



## arquimedesw

Para la adecuada implementacion de este crossover (L-R) es necesario tener en cuenta la correccion de los retardos producidos por causa de la no alineacion de los drivers, explicada en el documento "Active Crossover Networks for NonCoincident drivers" del señor SIEGFRIED H LINKWITZ y en unas notas de RANE. Ya que el patron de radiacion del sistema se pudiera ver sensiblemente afectada con resultados indeseados. Les dejo el link para el que le interese y los que quieran comentar.

http://translate.googleusercontent....76.htm&usg=ALkJrhgxKm73waT_BnAhuU2LH4pCaABXpw


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arquimedesw dijo:


> Para la adecuada implementacion de este crossover (L-R) es necesario tener en cuenta la correccion de los retardos producidos por causa de la no alineacion de los drivers, explicada en el documento "Active Crossover Networks for NonCoincident drivers" del señor SIEGFRIED H LINKWITZ y en unas notas de RANE. Ya que el patron de radiacion del sistema se pudiera ver sensiblemente afectada con resultados indeseados. Les dejo el link para el que le interese y los que quieran comentar.
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent....76.htm&usg=ALkJrhgxKm73waT_BnAhuU2LH4pCaABXpw



Gracias por tu aporte, pero el paper está ya en el foro desde hace un tiempo (acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/paper-original-sigfried-linkwitz-38325/)

Saludos!


----------



## arquimedesw

Ok, gracias pero mi idea no era solo colocar el paper sino resaltar de manera sencilla (ya que el paper es un poco complejo) este aspecto concreto de forma en que la mayoría este mas consciente de este fenómeno, porque no lo vi realtado en los comentarios anteriores y así probablemente algunos destacados del foro quisieran comentar...


----------



## arquimedesw

Claro disculpen si les parece que el comentario esta fuera de lugar en este tema, trate de ubicarlo bien pero parece que ezavalla me ha indicado un tema mas especifico donde referirlo. Sin embargo en el diseño de tres vias es particularmente importante esta observacion a diferencia del caso 2.1 donde la posicion relativa de los drivers no es constante por eso lo lo posteé aqui. Adicionalmente, la foto no es en si parte del documento de L-R, es una de las notas explicativas de rane corporation y el dibujo me parecio muy ilustrativo de lo que queria resaltar. gracias por la observacion.

Saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

arquimedes: NO TE DISCULPES TANTO ! quisiste aportar y es lo importante .. aun no me puse a ver eso y me resulta interesantisimo.


----------



## edh59

Buenas tardes a todos los participantes de este foro:
Mi agradecimiento por toda la información y los aportes muy valiosos de sus integrantes.
Desde hace unos días comencé el armado del divisor (modificado a 2 vías) y quiero compartir algunas imágenes con ustedes.Hoy lo probé y funciona correctamente.Sucesivamente incorporaré mas imágenes.
Saludos cordiales:
Eduardo.


----------



## AntonioAA

buenisimo.. otro mas al Club


----------



## edh59

Gracias Antonio!
Parece que varios participantes optamos por modificarlo a 2 vías.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es que en la mayoria de los casos , la mayor aplicacion es para separar woofer de mid-high:

- El woofer normalmente es de menos rendimiento
- de mas potencia 
- es mas caro cortarlo en pasivo ( bobinas grandes )

Excepto sistemas de mucha potencia y alto rendimiento ( uso Pro ) la division medio-tweeter es mas facil y atenuar el tweeter tambien...


----------



## pabloducasse

encontre este tema y me parecio una buena oportunidad de sacarme una duda, estoy fabricando unos bafles de 3 vias como hibbie y voy a comprar 2 divisores de frecuencias pasivos, mi inquietud es que las bobinas vienen con nucleo de "aire", me parece raro ya que mi papa, viejo sabio de la electronica me dijo que deben ser con nucleo de ferrite, ustedes que opinan? las voy a comprar en una empresa que fabrica productos marca Tonhalle y su pagina es http://www.audifan.com.ar

Muchas gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

pablo :
En audio SE USAN BOBINAS DE AIRE !! , si bien mas costosas y grandes , NO TIENEN NUCLEO QUE SATURE... esto hablando de HiFi... por ahi vas a ver cualquier cosa.
Aclarale a tu papa ( que debe ser mas joven que yo! )
Fijate ante todo que el divisor sea adecuado para los parlantes ....( potencia, frecuencias de corte )


----------



## pabloducasse

Ahhh yo leí por todos lados sobre divisores, porque no quería comprar algo que después no me satisfaga, que las bobinas debían ser con núcleo de aire. Si mi papa es de la vieja escuela, quizás antes se usaban con núcleo de Ferrite. Si el divisor es adecuado, lo pedí según las especificaciones de los parlantes y un poquito pasado de potencia para no tener ningún disgusto. Lo pedi con corte en los 650hz y en los 5000hz de 100W, lo voy a usar con un amplificador Technics de 60W por canal, aunque tengo pensado comprar uno un poquitin mas grande, por eso pedí mas grande el crossover.

Cuando tenga terminados los bafles subo fotos.

Mucha gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA

A menos que tus parlantes tengan rendimiento muy bajo .. te tendria que andar muy bien , un Technics de 60 no es poca cosa para usos normales.... pero si te queres quedar sordo .. es tu vida  

que parlantes vas a poner?


----------



## pabloducasse

Estuve viendo justamente en este foro que nombraron los de GB Electronica y dijeron que son buenos, quedaron conformes. Tambien estuve viendo unos marca Tonhalle que son nacionales, supuestamente son de buena calidad, vienen con cono de kevlar y todo, estoy entre esos 2.


----------



## AntonioAA

Lee los otros hilos que hay incluso mediciones de los GB y los Tonhalle asi no repetimos....
Te tiro una pista : "supuestamente" dijiste ...


----------



## vardac

aqui tengo una imagenes de un crossover de tre vias super facil y con una buena fidelidad de sonido yo lo e probado

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover.php


----------



## djmauman

Bueno de todas maneras gracias......!!! disculpen si demostre flojera al preguntar eso.....!! sera empeñarme em el eagle... a hacer un pcb bn weno de este crossver q se ve excelente y q arroja muy buenos resultados....!! Gracias!!


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos chicos de esta comunidad me gustaria construir este crossover Linkwitz-Riley y adaptarlo a dos vías pero me han surgido varias dudas con respecto a él: EL AJUSTE DE LOS TRIMPOTS, según la explicación dada por fogonazo en la página 1 post 14, entiendo que hay inyectar una señal de audio proveniente de un DVD o MP3 al crossover y luego a la salida de éste colocar una resistencia de 10 k para cada etapa (agudos, medios y bajos) y unirlas todas en sus salidas para después llevarla al amplificador y ajustar cada trimpot de la etapa correspondiente hasta escuchar que el sonido de la señal de salida sea igual a la señal de entrada proveniente de la fuente de audio. Ahora mi pregunta es :  ¿ hay que llevar el ajuste de cada etapa de forma independiente? lo que dice fogonazo acerca del conmutador Bypass, ¿a qué se refiere? bueno es es ajuste es donde tengo dudas. también ¿cuál es la frecuencia aproximada o exacta para un tweeter, woofer y subwoofer??? gracias a todos de antemano y espero su ayuda. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

moon : 
Yo JAMAS lo calibré ( una animalada quizas ) . si elegis un poquito los componentes casi que anda asi nomas. Peeero si queres darte el gusto , dale .
La FRECUENCIA se elige y se calculan los valores del filtro , la formula creo que esta ahi mismo . Los potenciomentros son PARA AJUSTE FINO POR SI ALGUN COMPONENTE ES MUY DIFERENTE A OTRO.

Lo que tendrias que lograr es una curva plana de respuesta . Deberias empezar con ambos al medio y ver que resultado te da ....en caso de tener pico o pozo , ajustas de a poco ambos.

Te conviene inyectarle ruido rosa o un barrido . Podes usar algun soft como el Arta para graficar el resultado.

Otra : si lo queres 2 vias , fijate este otro desarrollo que es lo mismo ,pero ya de 2 vias , con subwoofer mono , que es lo habitual :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/#post235732

Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos chicos de esta comunidad me gustaria construir este crossover Linkwitz-Riley y adaptarlo a dos vías pero me han surgido varias dudas con respecto a él: EL AJUSTE DE LOS TRIMPOTS, según la explicación dada por fogonazo ......



Ese es el ajuste mínimo y sin instrumental.
Mediante este se trata de lograr que el balance tonal final sea lo mas parecido al balance sin procesar.

El ajuste correcto pero ya no tan sencillo sería con un voltímetro de audio y un oscilador con opción wobulador (Barrido) dentro del rango de audio, mediante los trimpots llegar a conseguir sumando las salidas una curva lo mas plana posible.
En lugar de voltímetro de audio podría servir un osciloscopio.


----------



## moonwalker

hola gracias fogonazo y antonio AAA por sus respuestas... mmm bueno lo del osciloscopio con instrumental lo dejaría a un lado por los momentos porque ya tengo el pedido de este circuito casi cerquita. con respecto a la frecuencia, antonio dices que debe ser elegida al gusto de uno?? pero tengo entendido que la frecuencia de cada etapa del filtro se elige de acuerdo al tipo de parlante a usar, por ejemplo un woofer o subwoofer, los cuales trabajan a distintas frecuencias, pues creo yo, ustedes me corrijan si estoy en un error, y si dijo los componentes tal cual como los que aparece en el plano esquemático, podría usarse de una manera mas o menos general??? gracias ingenieros por sus respuesta y espero sus colaboraciones..


----------



## AntonioAA

Si te fijas , en el esquema esta a que frecuencia tiene los cortes, y esta un grafico con la formula si queres cambiarla. 
OBVIAMENTE que dicha frecuencia es dependiente de los parlantes que pongas del otro lado !!
No se que es lo que tienes , si nos cuentas quizas te podamos ayudar....


----------



## moonwalker

hola antonio gracias por tu respuesta un poco tarde perdon... los parlantes a usar para el amplificador son dos Subwoofer de 15 pulgdas por 800 watts cada uno, podría dejar la etapa del filtro pasa bajos tal cual como en el esquemático????? gracias brother por tu respuesta, saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Si, es correcta , no te va a traer problemas


----------



## moonwalker

ok gracias Antoni*OAA* por tu respuesta y por tu ayuda, de todas maneras estaré pendiente para pedirte o pedirles cualquier sugerencia o ayuda gracias colega saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola antonio AA, indangando acerca de crossovers activo decidí por construir el divisor de 2 vías como ya lo había dicho antes, y tomé uno de la página ESP de Rod Elliot el cual me parece una excelente web para la construcción de circuitos. te adjunto el esquema del crossover activo que elegí con los componentes tal cual. ¿Me podría servir el filtro pasabajos con los valores de las resistencias y condensadores que aparecen en el esquema con los subwoofers que te mencioné? gracias ingeniero por su colaboración. saludos espero su respuesta.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es el MISMO circuito ! 
Creo que el de Elliot corta a 300Hz contra 230 del de aqui . En el primer post tenes LA FORMULA para calcularlo y variar los valores
Si vas a hacer 2 vias con subwoofer MONO, fijate el que te recomende de ezavalla que tambien es lo mismo y la placa esta MUY bien hecha y es chica  !!

...yo hice uno de cada uno...


----------



## moonwalker

hola antonio gravias por tu ayuda. bueno voy aplicar lo de la fórmula aunque me enredan un poco jajajajaj. el posteado por ezavalla es lo mismo, estuve comparando los esquemáticos y es igual. mm pero en sí antonio, los subwoofers que te mencioné,¿ trabajarían bien con la frecuencia del esquematico de elliot que adjunté? en la página de Rod dice que la frecuencia del crossover es de 310Hz. el problema es que quiero aplicar la fórmula pero me confundo mucho en esto ya que es primera vez que hago este tipo de cosas, gracias por tu ayuda y espero tu respuesta. saludos


----------



## Armandorf

muy lindo circuito ya lo tenia visto desde la pagina de rod elliot


pero necesito usarlo en 2 vias, analizando el esquema, tenemos:

entrada-2 high pass 5115hz(IC1d + IC1c)--- out buffer agudos
           -((2 low pass  5115hz(IC3a + IC3d)---2 high pass 239hz(IC3c + IC3b)))estos forman el "pasobanda"-----out buffer medios 

ahora el canal de graves es un filtro lowpass pero toma la señal de la salida del pasobanda(antes del output buffer de medios)en vez de la salida de la etapa de entrada(como hacen los filtros para agudos y medios)

esto no generaría una cadena mas larga y mas ruido en definitiva?
porque no se hace un low pass directo como es el filtro para el tweteer por ej?


yo para pasarlo a 2 vias pienso usar el low pass de 5115(que forma parte del pasobanda) y sacarlo del pin 14 del IC3d a la etapa de salida.
y todos los otros componentes no montarlos

es correcta la forma en que entiendo el circuito y lo que pienso hacer?
agrego los links con el esquematico para poder ver  con comodidad
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2530&d=1179627935


gracias

edit:agrego dibujos sobre el esquematico. la conversión a 2 vias y la duda sobre el diseño





moonwalker dijo:


> hola antonio gravias por tu ayuda. bueno voy aplicar lo de la fórmula aunque me enredan un poco jajajajaj. el posteado por ezavalla es lo mismo, estuve comparando los esquemáticos y es igual. mm pero en sí antonio, los subwoofers que te mencioné,¿ trabajarían bien con la frecuencia del esquematico de elliot que adjunté? en la página de Rod dice que la frecuencia del crossover es de 310Hz. el problema es que quiero aplicar la fórmula pero me confundo mucho en esto ya que es primera vez que hago este tipo de cosas, gracias por tu ayuda y espero tu respuesta. saludos


si te referis a este xover tenes una tabla con los valores de  R C y 2R  y la frecuencia que te dan:

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html
con esa tabla podes usar valores y"probar" la formula también así le tomas la mano


----------



## Armandorf

los preset mutlivueltas, de cuantas vueltas tiene que ser?

me ofrecieron 100k de 25 vueltas a 4,31 pesos argentinos...  1 dolar. esta bien este precio?





que medidas debería tomar con los amplificadores operacionales ociosos ? dejar todas las patas en el aire? poner en corto las entradas?

existiria una mejora perceptible cambiando los capacitores de poliester por polipropileno?(usando resistencias 1% apareadas)
el capacitor de entrada 1uf NP   es necesario aun usando un pre-amplificador antes? y cuando la etapa de potencia ya tiene uno en su entrada?

saludos(no pude editar mas)


----------



## cesarlost

hola a todos es mi primer mensaje en esta gran comunidad y la verdad sus post son de lo mejor que hay en la red. por otra parte este es mi primer proyecto y espero que me salga bien, aunque pues con todo lo que ya lei sobre este xover pues tendria que salirme bien no creen? bueno pues yo tengo una unica duda las resistencias usadas en este xover son de 1w o 1/2w? agradezco de antemano su respuesta



otra pregunta si yo quiero 2 woofer necesito armar 2 xover o puedo conectar 2 o mas a la salida de este?


----------



## AntonioAA

Son de 1/4 , cesar ... no hace falta mas. 

Si usas de film metalico puedes poner de 1/2 porque son mas chicas.


----------



## Andretrx

¡Buenas tardes! Me pregunto qué medidas está adoptando el tablero? lo siento si escribo mal ... Yo soy de Brasil y estoy usando un traductor! mediciones precisas de la placa de la primera página! o simplemente enviarlo a imprimir en tamaño real? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Andretrx dijo:


> ¡Buenas tardes! Me pregunto qué medidas está adoptando el tablero? *lo siento si escribo mal* ...



Tu mensaje se comprende perfectamente. Bienvenido a la comunidad.

Aquí tienes como saber si el tamaño es el correcto, y en caso de no serlo, como corregirlo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## Andretrx

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu mensaje se comprende perfectamente. Bienvenido a la comunidad.
> 
> Aquí tienes como saber si el tamaño es el correcto, y en caso de no serlo, como corregirlo.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/



ok! Gracias .. Me gustó mucho el foro! ¡Gracias!


----------



## Mat-Corr

zeuspower dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema del HI-Fi publico, ahora un crossover de tres vias, para los que quieran disfrutar de un excelente sonido...
> 
> Adjunto esquematico,



aun todavia no he dado con el chiste de esta pcb por que sigue sin funcionarme, no sè que pasa. Ahora arme solamente la fuente y encuentro que el 7915 se recalienta demasiado. he revisado por todas partes los voltaje y encuentro que estan normales sin los reguladores , las pistas estan bien , los componentes estan conectados donde es , los diodos rectificadores estan bien puestos y ademas estan buenos , es decir estan conduciendo energia, los condensadores estan bien, es mas mido voltaje en las patas de los condensadores y encuentro que hay 22v rms aprox.  sin los reguladores (7815 y7915) que es lo correcto, apenas coloco los dos reguladores ( 7815 y 7915) y todo cambia y es aqui donde el 7915 se recalienta y estan bien puestos segun el grafico de los componentes. agradesco a alguien que me oriente porque no me quiero dar por vencido y no me quiero quedar con esa duda y quiero armar este proyecto que està buenisimo.


----------



## Andretrx

carlos correa dijo:


> aun todavia no he dado con el chiste de esta pcb por que sigue sin funcionarme, no sè que pasa. Ahora arme solamente la fuente y encuentro que el 7915 se recalienta demasiado. he revisado por todas partes los voltaje y encuentro que estan normales sin los reguladores , las pistas estan bien , los componentes estan conectados donde es , los diodos rectificadores estan bien puestos y ademas estan buenos , es decir estan conduciendo energia, los condensadores estan bien, es mas mido voltaje en las patas de los condensadores y encuentro que hay 22v rms aprox.  sin los reguladores (7815 y7915) que es lo correcto, apenas coloco los dos reguladores ( 7815 y 7915) y todo cambia y es aqui donde el 7915 se recalienta y estan bien puestos segun el grafico de los componentes. agradesco a alguien que me oriente porque no me quiero dar por vencido y no me quiero quedar con esa duda y quiero armar este proyecto que està buenisimo.



usted tiene la tarjeta y probado los reguladores? Los llamé y tomar ellos y ver si se están calentando! si no, debe tener algún corto en el tablero! ver el tablero! gracias


----------



## Mat-Corr

Andretrx dijo:


> usted tiene la tarjeta y probado los reguladores? Los llamé y tomar ellos y ver si se están calentando! si no, debe tener algún corto en el tablero! ver el tablero! gracias



Andretrx por favor un poquito mas claro, entendi algo , no todo . yo ya probe los reguladores y estan bien , sè quien base , quien es emisoy y colecror y no hay corto, aparentemenete todo està bien pero no sè que pasa.   gracias por tu ayuda





			
				carlos correa dijo:
			
		

> Andretrx por favor un poquito mas claro, entendi algo , no todo . yo ya probe los reguladores y estan bien , sè quien base , quien es emisoy y colecror y no hay corto, aparentemenete todo està bien pero no sè que pasa.   gracias por tu ayuda



Es la segunda tarjeta que hago y pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Andretrx

carlos correa dijo:


> Andretrx por favor un poquito mas claro, entendi algo , no todo . yo ya probe los reguladores y estan bien , sè quien base , quien es emisoy y colecror y no hay corto, aparentemenete todo està bien pero no sè que pasa.   gracias por tu ayuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es la segunda tarjeta que hago y pasa lo mismo.




lo siento! Yo soy de Brasil y estoy usando un traductor!
ja es la segunda tarjeta?
pero utiliza los mismos componentes?
poner nuevos componentes también?
  gracias


----------



## edh59

Hola Carlos:
El regulador 7815 es terminal positivo,el regulador 7915 es terminal negativo.Por lo tanto,los terminales IN,OUT y GND adoptan otra posición!!!! Chequear con la hoja de datos.Tal vez están mal ubicados en el pcb.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es muy cierto eso que dice edh... 
tambien me ha pasado que compre unos 7x15 que daban ASCO ... muy malos , calentaban y no daban la corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> .......Ahora arme solamente la fuente y encuentro que el 7915 se recalienta demasiado. he revisado por todas partes los voltaje y encuentro que estan normales sin los reguladores , ...........



¿ Y que pasa si *NO* le conectas *NADA* a la fuente que armaste ?, es decir la pruebas en vacío.


----------



## Mat-Corr

luego, no es tan cierto seguirse por el diagrama de componentes y colocar los dichos componentes tal como dice el prtocolo y aunque tambien hice eso( medir los transistores para saber in out y gnd) lo cierto es que no funciono , pero haciendo una plaqueta aparte para la fuente sola y si funciono, luego tampoco es cierto que no se pueda probar en el vacio como dice fogonazo.  

garcaias edh 59, viejo toñoAAy por supuesto fogonazo por sus aportes.


----------



## Mat-Corr

beueno , por fin despues de tanto luchar he podido armar este croos, el original el de tres vias  pero no toda felicidad es completa porque he encontrado con un inconveniente : los potenciometros que puse son lineales 100k funcionan solo tres y son  (vr1 , vr3 y vr2) pero al manejarlos solo logro conseguir subir el volume parecen que fueran de ganancia. pero los otros 3 no funcionan, Alguien por favor me podria colaborar y decirme ¿que sucede?¿porque no funcionan? o para que son los otros 3?, esto puede ser porque hay un Ic que este malo? o tal vez es la ubicacion de los potenciometros es decir, mirar qien es masa y alimentacion y asi mismo ubicarlos en la tarjeta, estoy confundido no logro dar con el chiste, alguien que tenga bien claro el funcionamiemto de los potenciometros que me pueda explicar. ¿Vr 5y6 son para manejar salida ?lo que entiendo es que al ser un cross es para colocarle mas bajo, mas grave o mas medio o quitarles etc. etec.etc...? porque si es estero los otros 3 potenciometros debe funcionar

Para los que deseen hacer el proyecto y estan indeciso doy fe de que si funciona, solo que tengo un desajuste que no logro cuadrar.


----------



## Armandorf

los potenciometros y los preset son iguales, solamente que los preset son para ajustar una vez y los potenciometros para usarlos seguido


son una pista resitiva con 2 pines fijos(los extremos) y el del centro deslizable, dandote todo el rango posible de lado a lado.













se conecta igual, y si ,regulan la ganancia de las etapas de salida.

en el diagram adice en que IC

intercambialos y fijate si deja de andar la regulacion en los otros canales

saludos


----------



## Mat-Corr

buen aporte , me aclaraste mucho la idea vaga que tenia . gracias amigo Armandorf


----------



## San Fernando

He realizado este crossover con la placa de cejas99 (post 171) y no me funciona con buena calidad de sonido, adjunto fotos y comento: la placa salió funcionando a la primera con las frecuencias originales,con el osciloscopio y señales sinusoides controle las frecuencias de cruce esperadas, funciona perfecto,regule los niveles de todas las salidas, perfecto, lo conecto a los parlantes y............decepción total.
En los tres oscilogramas esta el resultado a la salida con onda triangular?, con onda cuadrada es un desastre total, cabe aclarar que con onda sinusoide va todo 10 puntos casi no hay deformación, llega comodamente a 6 vPP sin recorte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y que se supone que pretendés medir usando ondas triangulares??????


----------



## AntonioAA

Sin muchos datos no podemos ayudarte mucho , veamos
- Como que "conecto los parlantes" ??? la salida a al AMPLIFICADOR ...
- Siendo un crossover ... obvio que va a deformar la onda porque le estas quitando respuesta segun el canal ... NO sirve triangular ni cuadrada...
- No estas saturando la entrada con la señal de musica que pones??


----------



## San Fernando

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que se supone que pretendés medir usando ondas triangulares??????



Nada en especial, solo mostrar la elevada distorsión que se produce y traduce en la calidad del audio, además tenia mis dudas con respecto de una onda cuadrada ya que en ella esta presentes todas las armónicas y como este equipo las separa lo lógico seria que no se vieran bien a no ser que sumemos las tres salidas, cosa que se me acaba de ocurrir y probare con las resistencias de 10k y les cuento.
Lo único distinto que tiene el circuito al original son los capacitor de 1 Microfaradio que son polarizados electrolíticos pero en esto no radica el problema ya que a la salida de IC1a  (buffer de entrada) la señal se ve igual a la de entrada.
Anoche revise por vez numero 10 las pistas y los valores de los componentes encontrando todo en orden.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

waterfall dijo:


> Nada en especial, solo mostrar la elevada distorsión que se produce y traduce en la calidad del audio


Lo que ves NO ES distorsión, sino es la onda original con un montón de componentes espectrales removidas. No ves que la deformación de la senoide es simétrica? Además le estás metiendo una señal de 10kHz ... la primer componente espectral de la triangular de prueba está fuera del rango audible...

Tampoco sabemos que significa que se escucha "decepcion total"   

Por que no decís cuales son las frecuencias de corte que estás usando y como has hecho la conexión de todo el sistema.... aparte de explicar lo otro...????


----------



## San Fernando

AntonioAA y Ezavalla, gracias por responder y les cuento:

Reproductor de CD PIONNER PD-71.El Preamplificador que uso es sacado del foro “Preamplificador gemini PA700 esquema y PCB Por Ricardodeni” y utilece la placa del post 10”.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/.
Los amplificadores son un UCD y dos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/
Los bafles son con parlantes de GB Audio de tres vías (10” 4” y  tweeter de domo seda) y todo esto funcionaba 9 puntos siendo el punto débil el dividir pasivo que me motivo a armar un crossover activo (además de mi pasión audio- electrónica) , sé que las frecuencias de cruce no son las ideales y después de tenerlo en marcha las modificare pero de todas formas debiera funcionar relativamente bien.
Saturando no esta ni el pre ni los amplificadores, hare la prueba de juntar los tres canales y ver que pasa.
La calibración del crossover se Hizo de la siguiente forma: se busco para cada canal y con onda sinusoide una frecuencia que estuviera lejos de la de corte y se calibraron todos los presets para que el nivel de entrada sea igual que el de salida, todo en el osciloscopio: uso 3 vpp y 100 hz, 2000 hz y 10000hz  siendo las del crossover de 230, 230 a 5100 y 5100 hz

Saludos y gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

OJO con el UCD ... no es facil compaginarlo con otros circuitos y encima en stereo . fijate si dejandolo apagado no mejora lo otro ....


----------



## San Fernando

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que ves NO ES distorsión, sino es la onda original con un montón de componentes espectrales removidas. No ves que la deformación de la senoide es simétrica? Además le estás metiendo una señal de 10kHz ... la primer componente espectral de la triangular de prueba está fuera del rango audible...
> 
> Tampoco sabemos que significa que se escucha "decepcion total"
> 
> Por que no decís cuales son las frecuencias de corte que estás usando y como has hecho la conexión de todo el sistema.... aparte de explicar lo otro...????



Ops!, me acaban de des-asnar,una vez mas, muchas gracias, siempre se aprende y lo que me ha brindado este foro no tengo palabras para describirlo.
Si no hay distorsion todo se reduce a un problema de calibracion y eleccion de los puntos de corte?
En cuanto a "decepcion total" me refiero a una calidad de audio baja, como musica enlatada
muy inferior a lo que sonaba con el crossover pasivo
Las frecuencias de corte estan en el post de arriba.
Gracias.



ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que ves NO ES distorsión, sino es la onda original con un montón de componentes espectrales removidas. No ves que la deformación de la senoide es simétrica? Además le estás metiendo una señal de 10kHz ... la primer componente espectral de la triangular de prueba está fuera del rango audible...
> 
> Tampoco sabemos que significa que se escucha "decepcion total"
> 
> Por que no decís cuales son las frecuencias de corte que estás usando y como has hecho la conexión de todo el sistema.... aparte de explicar lo otro...????



Ops!, me acaban de des-asnar,una vez mas, muchas gracias, siempre se aprende y lo que me ha brindado este foro no tengo palabras para describirlo.
Si no hay distorsion todo se reduce a un problema de calibracion y eleccion de los puntos de corte?
En cuanto a "decepcion total" me refiero a una calidad de audio baja, como musica enlatada
muy inferior a lo que sonaba con el crossover pasivo
Las frecuencias de corte estan en el post de arriba.
Gracias.





AntonioAA dijo:


> OJO con el UCD ... no es facil compaginarlo con otros circuitos y encima en stereo . fijate si dejandolo apagado no mejora lo otro ....



El UDC.... un dolor de cabeza, pero cuando suena no lo querés largar por nada es impresionante, los inductores otro por las interferencias, yo los tengo con núcleo toroidal y anda muy bien en principio, no lo he probado demasiado (al toroide).
Solo tengo tres amplificadores y en este caso probé todas las combinaciones sin éxito, de todas formas creo que Ezavalle me ha guiado por donde seguir.
Te comento que los medios y aguados tengo pensado hacerlos con el amplificador que posteaste Ampeg 40 W por lo que va mi agradecimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estas poniendo los amplificadores directo al parlante? ... porque si no quitas el divisor pasivo vas a tener superposicion de frecuencias de corte... 
Ademas, posiblemente tu filtro pasivo tuviera otros ajustes ademas del corte de frecuencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

waterfall dijo:


> La calibración del crossover se Hizo de la siguiente forma: se busco para cada canal y con onda sinusoide una frecuencia que estuviera lejos de la de corte y se calibraron todos los presets para que el nivel de entrada sea igual que el de salida


ERROR!!!!
Esto es filtrado activo y los "presets" no se ajustan así. La calibración de cada rango de frecuencia del crossover está en función de la sensibilidad del parlante de cada rango y de la ganancia del amplificador que lo excita. Cualquier otra cosa es verdura.
Mirá acá como se hace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/



waterfall dijo:


> todo en el osciloscopio: uso 3 vpp y 100 hz, 2000 hz y 10000hz  siendo las del crossover de 230, 230 a 5100 y 5100 hz


5100Hz?    Me parece un poco mucho muy alto.... ; y 230 a 5100 es un RANGO MUY AMPLIO para un medio!!!!


----------



## San Fernando

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estas poniendo los amplificadores directo al parlante? ... porque si no quitas el divisor pasivo vas a tener superposicion de frecuencias de corte...
> Ademas, posiblemente tu filtro pasivo tuviera otros ajustes ademas del corte de frecuencia.



Los filtros de los parlantes fueron retirados y cada amplificador va directo a su correspondiente parlante.


----------



## San Fernando

ezavalla dijo:


> ERROR!!!!
> Esto es filtrado activo y los "presets" no se ajustan así. La calibración de cada rango de frecuencia del crossover está en función de la sensibilidad del parlante de cada rango y de la ganancia del amplificador que lo excita. Cualquier otra cosa es verdura.
> Mirá acá como se hace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/
> 
> 
> 5100Hz?    Me parece un poco mucho muy alto.... ; y 230 a 5100 es un RANGO MUY AMPLIO para un medio!!!!



Soy perfectamente consiente de todo lo que me señalás, incluso tu explicación de la calibración, pero como punto de partida y ajustando cada amplificador no pensé que el resultado fuera tan malo, mi idea de ajuste final hera a "satisfacción" de mi oído y si no quedaba conforme seguiría con un micrófono y algún analizador de espectro. 
Volviendo al tema de las frecuencias ya tenia hechas las cuentas para pasar al siguiente rango:
Bajos 500 hz (parlante GB audio W10K  89DB, rango plano de respuesta 25 a 800 HZ
Medios: de 500 a 3500 HZ (parlante GB audio MB-5K de 5” rango plano de 200 a 3500 hz, no tengo el rendimiento 
Agudos:  3500 HZ  Parlante: se lo compre a GB Audio y tengo estos datos: FS 2500HZ , rendimiento 91 DB
Con estas frecuencias haría la calibración definitiva.
Veo que me queda un largo camino por recorrer 
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

waterfall dijo:


> Soy perfectamente consiente de todo lo que me señalás, incluso tu explicación de la calibración, pero como punto de partida y ajustando cada amplificador no pensé que el resultado fuera tan malo, mi idea de ajuste final hera a "satisfacción" de mi oído y si no quedaba conforme seguiría con un micrófono y algún analizador de espectro.


OK. Entonces hacelo bien, por que no hay tal cosa "ajuste a satisfacción de mi oído". Es *IMPOSIBLE *que con el oído puedas ajustar un sistema de tres vías.... claro, a menos que entremos es desvaríos audiófilos 
Conociendo las sensiblidades de los parlantes y las ganancias de los amplificadores, podés hacer las cuentas para tener una primera aproximación "bastante exacta" de las ganancias... y buena para usarla si no tenés equipamiento acústico para medirlo/ajustarlo en campo libre, ya que ese sería el proximo paso.



waterfall dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de las frecuencias ya tenia hechas las cuentas para pasar al siguiente rango:
> Bajos 500 hz (parlante GB audio W10K  89DB, rango plano de respuesta 25 a 800 HZ
> Medios: de 500 a 3500 HZ (parlante GB audio MB-5K de 5” rango plano de 200 a 3500 hz, no tengo el rendimiento
> Agudos:  3500 HZ  Parlante: se lo compre a GB Audio y tengo estos datos: FS 2500HZ , rendimiento 91 DB
> Con estas frecuencias haría la calibración definitiva.
> Veo que me queda un largo camino por recorrer
> Saludos y muchas gracias.


Esos rangos son bastante mas "aceptables", aunque sin medir es imposible decir que tan buenos son.
De todas formas, tené cuidado con los medios de GB-Audio, por que recuerdo haber leído en otro foro que tienen problemas con la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, pero no me acuerdo donde, auqnue seguro que era dentro del rango en el que lo vas a usar.


----------



## daveteslanda

QUe tal muy buen post.... Que eficiencía tiene en el corte y que opamp recomiendas? Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

que entendes por eficiencia?? Son 24dB/octava ... eso lo dice todo .
con los TL072 anda ok...


----------



## ehbressan

waterfall dijo:


> Soy perfectamente consiente de todo lo que me señalás, incluso tu explicación de la calibración, pero como punto de partida y ajustando cada amplificador no pensé que el resultado fuera tan malo, mi idea de ajuste final hera a "satisfacción" de mi oído y si no quedaba conforme seguiría con un micrófono y algún analizador de espectro.
> Volviendo al tema de las frecuencias ya tenia hechas las cuentas para pasar al siguiente rango:
> Bajos 500 hz (parlante GB audio W10K  89DB, rango plano de respuesta 25 a 800 HZ
> Medios: de 500 a 3500 HZ (parlante GB audio MB-5K de 5” rango plano de 200 a 3500 hz, no tengo el rendimiento
> Agudos:  3500 HZ  Parlante: se lo compre a GB Audio y tengo estos datos: FS 2500HZ , rendimiento 91 DB
> Con estas frecuencias haría la calibración definitiva.
> Veo que me queda un largo camino por recorrer
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



Hola Waterfall, como dato te digo que cualquier parlante, por bueno que sea, reproduce correctamente unas 3 octavas (el medio esta medio justo) y que al tweeter es conveniente cortarlo a partir de 2 octavas por sobre la Fs (si es 2500 y lo cortas a 3500, no cierra). Fijate que con esta regla (3 octavas), la planitud del woofer tambien esta jugada. Y esto es de arranque, vas a tener que hilar fino y no creo que puedas "a oido".
Suerte !!


----------



## djmauman

amigo zeus.... me dedique a ensamblar tu diseño de crossover y em ambos canales no me funcionan las salidas de media frecuencia......!!! y me puse a analizar el circuito y no le encuentro solucion a mi problema q ayuda me podes dar para poder solucionar mi problema!!!


----------



## San Fernando

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Waterfall, como dato te digo que cualquier parlante, por bueno que sea, reproduce correctamente unas 3 octavas (el medio esta medio justo) y que al tweeter es conveniente cortarlo a partir de 2 octavas por sobre la Fs (si es 2500 y lo cortas a 3500, no cierra). Fijate que con esta regla (3 octavas), la planitud del woofer tambien esta jugada. Y esto es de arranque, vas a tener que hilar fino y no creo que puedas "a oido".
> Suerte !!


ehbressan, gracias por tus sugerencias, las tendre en cuenta, Gabriel de GB me recomendo usar 200 y 2500 hz , esta claro que 2500 es la fecuencia de resonancia por lo que creo que el primer intento sera con 200 y 3500 Hz y vere cuales son los resultados con el trueRTA , un microfono estandar pero bueno  "calibrado contra mis bafles Infinity SM105" como punto de partida y si me envalentomo (me esta saliendo caro el joby) con un microfono ECM8000. 
Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan

waterfall dijo:


> ehbressan, gracias por tus sugerencias, las tendre en cuenta, Gabriel de GB me recomendo usar 200 y 2500 hz , esta claro que 2500 es la fecuencia de resonancia por lo que creo que el primer intento sera con 200 y 3500 Hz y vere cuales son los resultados con el trueRTA , un microfono estandar pero bueno  "calibrado contra mis bafles Infinity SM105" como punto de partida y si me envalentomo (me esta saliendo caro el joby) con un microfono ECM8000.
> Saludos.



Esta bien, Gabriel te recomendò los cortes para su parlante. No està lejos de lo ideal, que serian de 300 a 3000 Hz (la banda de frecuencia inteligible, o sea, la de la voz y casi todos los medios, la que usa el telefono). Si a esta banda la mantenes sin cortes, estas asegurandote (si tenes un parlante de medios que su respuesta plana de 3 octavas y moneda esta en esta banda), de que los medios, incluida la voz, serà reproducida con fidelidad (lo que no es poco).Con respecto a medir, en el foro està Jfilas que tiene muchisima experiencia en el tema (ademàs de otros). Te recomiendo leer sus post. 
Sds.


----------



## Danot Alvarado

En el post dijeron que el transformador es de 15v*15v....pero com que amperaje se alimenta el circuito?¿


----------



## edh59

Hola Danot:
Con 1A. es suficiente.
Saludos.


----------



## Danot Alvarado

Muchisimas gracias Bro


----------



## zorrux

Hola .

Tambien me he planteado realizar este interesante circuito y tengo las siguientes dudas:

1-He conseguido los presets o resistencias variables que muestro abajo ,su tamaño es casi justo para el pbc  y sus patas puedo doblarlas para alinearlas pero  tengo una duda .

Estos presets ¿hay que colocarlos de una  orientacion especial.
El dibujo  de abajo muestra el preset  visto dearriba ,pensaba colocar asi :

pin 1 a tierra ,pin 2  salida   pin 3 entrada  

o  es indiferente la orientacion que deben tener?

La otra duda es  cuando  ya  se tienen las  6 salidas ,¿se puede colocar ahi un potenciometro  para controlar el volumen antes que la señal pase a los amplificadores?

¿Se puede hacer con un potenciometro simple  ,en este caso de que valor  seria ? o ¿hay que  hacer un circuito adicional para no perder calidad?

Gracias


----------



## edh59

zorrux dijo:


> Hola .
> 
> Tambien me he planteado realizar este interesante circuito y tengo las siguientes dudas:
> 
> 1-He conseguido los presets o resistencias variables que muestro abajo ,su tamaño es casi justo para el pbc  y sus patas puedo doblarlas para alinearlas pero  tengo una duda .
> 
> Estos presets ¿hay que colocarlos de una  orientacion especial.
> El dibujo  de abajo muestra el preset  visto dearriba ,pensaba colocar asi :
> 
> pin 1 a tierra ,pin 2  salida   pin 3 entrada
> 
> o  es indiferente la orientacion que deben tener?
> 
> La otra duda es  cuando  ya  se tienen las  6 salidas ,¿se puede colocar ahi un potenciometro  para controlar el volumen antes que la señal pase a los amplificadores?
> 
> ¿Se puede hacer con un potenciometro simple  ,en este caso de que valor  seria ? o ¿hay que  hacer un circuito adicional para no perder calidad?
> 
> Gracias


Hola Zorrux:
1)El pcb original está diseñado para trimpots verticales.Podés usar tus presets haciendo coincidar el terminal 2 (punto medio) con la conexión central (punto medio)en el pcb.
Te recomiendo usar trimpots,la regulación es mas precisa.
2)Estos trimpots regulan el "nivel" de salida según la sensibilidad de cada amplificador/parlantes,una vez calibrados ya no deben tocarse.El volumen lo controlás desde el preamplif. o bien colocas un potenciómetro estéreo (doble) en la entrada del divisor.
Los puntos 1)y 2) están desarrollados en forma muy completa en este post.Leer!!!!
Saludos.


----------



## zorrux

Gracias por la respuesta.

Punto medio a punto medio  .

En cuanto  a lo otro ,creo que no me deje entender.comprendo que  los presets no regulan volumen sino ganancia,y que dese el pre se puede regular  el volumen  TOTAL.

Preguntaba si uno queria regular  Individualmente el volumen de cada parlante (quizas algo inutil pero esa era mi duda) .

Algo asi como este esquema:


----------



## edh59

De nada Zorrux:
Justamente para eso están los presets ó trimpots,para regular individualmente la ganancia("volumen") de cada vía (graves,medios,agudos) individualmente.Si querés podes poner un potenciómetro en la entrada de cada amplificador (como en tu esquema),aunque no lo veo práctico.
Saludos:
Eduardo.


----------



## zorrux

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Es que antes me encontre con un esquema que mostraba potenciometro a la entrada y en cada salida del cross.

Hasta ahora ya he llegado aca,estoy revisando si hay pistas en corto y otras yerbas.

Un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola Foreros, les traigo una nueva PCB de este crossover actualizada, para que encajen mejor los componentes y mas compacta, le quite la fuente de alimentación, para que trabaje con esta otra : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/, este nuevo PCB esta totalmente probado y no presenta ningún problema, lo pueden armar con toda confianza que funciona a la primera,  dejo fotos y el pdf con la PCB.
> 
> Saludos



Excelente aporte muchas gracias


----------



## zorrux

Por fin ya acabe de soldar todo.Ya pronto lo probare.


----------



## DJ T3

djmauman dijo:


> amigo zeus.... me dedique a ensamblar tu diseño de crossover y em ambos canales no me funcionan las salidas de media frecuencia......!!! y me puse a analizar el circuito y no le encuentro solucion a mi problema q ayuda me podes dar para poder solucionar mi problema!!!


 
Fijate si no tenes alguna pista cortada o cortocircuitada contra otra.

Fijate la ubicación de los integrados, y si les llega tensión.

Cada salida, tiene un preset (resistencia variable), movelos a ver si hace algo.

Fijate si no te falta algún puente.

Poné una foto de ambos lados del PCB.

Saludos


----------



## plarenas

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola Foreros, les traigo una nueva PCB de este crossover actualizada, para que encajen mejor los componentes y mas compacta, le quite la fuente de alimentación, para que trabaje con esta otra : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/, este nuevo PCB esta totalmente probado y no presenta ningún problema, lo pueden armar con toda confianza que funciona a la primera,  dejo fotos y el pdf con la PCB.
> 
> Saludos



Cejas, te quedo de lujo  excelente trabajo, muuchas gracias estuve como una semana tratando de hacer la PBC pero la tuya esta lejos mucho mejor, te puedo pedir el diagrama ya que quiero modificar los cortes??? gracias de antemano y felicitaciones 

mis disculpas debi haber leido todo el tema ya cai.............


----------



## AntonioAA

NO existe , menos en este tipo ... tendrias que tener potenciometro de 4 etapas .
Los hay de 12 dB/octava .


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> NO existe , menos en este tipo ... tendrias que tener potenciometro de 4 etapas .
> Los hay de 12 dB/octava .


podria hacerse con un filtro paso bajo por capacitor conmutado, pero no se como sonará...
y no son de 12dB/octava, son de 24dB/oct

a buscar MF4 y TLC14....


----------



## AntonioAA

El pedia SIN llave , los he visto con llave y posiciones fijas . Este es 24dB , los que se pueden hacer ( de hecho yo lo hice a partir del de Zavalla ) son de 12dB justamente por los potenciometros.


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> El pedia SIN llave , los he visto con llave y posiciones fijas . Este es 24dB , los que se pueden hacer ( de hecho yo lo hice a partir del de Zavalla ) son de 12dB justamente por los potenciometros.


los de capacitor conmutado, son implementados mediante un integrado que conmuta internamente dos capacitores internos, que integran la señal, la conmutacion se hace a alta velocidad generalmente con un clock interno, o tambien se puede ingresar un clock externo, variando la frecuencia de clock se varia la frecuencia de corte, vienen en paso bajo, paso alto, paso banda, rechazo banda y pasa todo, los de tipo butterworth son los mas comunes, de 2do, 4to y 6to orden... 

tarea para el hogar: leer datasheets de MF4-100, MF6 y MF10....


----------



## AntonioAA

Esa no la tenia ! siempre se aprende algo


----------



## vihu

zeuspower dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema del HI-Fi publico, ahora un crossover de tres vias, para los que quieran disfrutar de un excelente sonido...
> 
> Adjunto esquematico,


 hola, una pregunta realice el crossover pero cambie las resistencias de 1/2 watt por de 1/4 de watt eso afecta en algo el desempeño del mismo


----------



## plarenas

vihu dijo:


> hola, una pregunta realice el crossover pero cambie las resistencias de 1/2 watt por de 1/4 de watt eso afecta en algo el desempeño del mismo



Yo lo arme completo con de 1/4 w, sin ningun pro blema.


----------



## matias mainero

hola nadie armo un pcb de este circuito para 2 vias? necesito hacer uno si alguien puede ayudarme gracias



Armandorf dijo:


> muy lindo circuito ya lo tenia visto desde la pagina de rod elliot
> 
> 
> pero necesito usarlo en 2 vias, analizando el esquema, tenemos:
> 
> entrada-2 high pass 5115hz(IC1d + IC1c)--- out buffer agudos
> -((2 low pass  5115hz(IC3a + IC3d)---2 high pass 239hz(IC3c + IC3b)))estos forman el "pasobanda"-----out buffer medios
> 
> ahora el canal de graves es un filtro lowpass pero toma la señal de la salida del pasobanda(antes del output buffer de medios)en vez de la salida de la etapa de entrada(como hacen los filtros para agudos y medios)
> 
> esto no generaría una cadena mas larga y mas ruido en definitiva?
> porque no se hace un low pass directo como es el filtro para el tweteer por ej?
> 
> 
> yo para pasarlo a 2 vias pienso usar el low pass de 5115(que forma parte del pasobanda) y sacarlo del pin 14 del IC3d a la etapa de salida.
> y todos los otros componentes no montarlos
> 
> es correcta la forma en que entiendo el circuito y lo que pienso hacer?
> agrego los links con el esquematico para poder ver  con comodidad
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2530&d=1179627935
> 
> 
> gracias
> 
> edit:agrego dibujos sobre el esquematico. la conversión a 2 vias y la duda sobre el diseño
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si te referis a este xover tenes una tabla con los valores de  R C y 2R  y la frecuencia que te dan:
> 
> http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html
> con esa tabla podes usar valores y"probar" la formula también así le tomas la mano


----------



## AntonioAA

Hace un tiempo publique la reforma que hice para dejarlo de 2 vias ...fijate mas atras. Es muy facil.
Si queres 2.1 ya hay otro hecho por ezavalla.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a sus amables consideracion, la siguiente informacion, saludos


----------



## raal

Les dejo un crossover de tres vias, no lo he realizado pero me han dicho que funciona muy bien.


----------



## matias mainero

hola, tengo  un problema termine el crossover que esta al principio del foro que incluye fuente  y suena espectacular no calienta, lo que hace el lo siguiente en las salidas rca de arriba mete ruido un zumbido y debajo nada de ruido sale espectacular puede ser la falta de puesta a tierra o los capacitores que van en la salida, no conseguí los NP de 1Uf y le puse de poliester de 1Uf 100v le paso a alguien esto?


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, de un divisor de frecuencia activo con fuente simple, saludos


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, con la información del post sobre como dejarlo de dos vías modifique el esquema original, ¿esta bien la modificación?, solo faltaría cambiar R,C,2C y 2R según esta tabla para acomodar la frecuencia de corte.

Otra cosa:¿a qué frecuencia conviene más cortar un woofer que responde desde los 55hz a los 6000hz?

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

a simple vista parece estar bien , vecino.

Respecto de la frecuencia , hay que ver tu woofer que curva tiene , que diametro es ?.

Aunque diga 6000Hz ... o 15000 puede ser mentira y llegan muy forzados .
Y va tambien segun el tweeter que pensas poner , desde que frecuencia trabaja bien .


----------



## rlcapo

Hola AntonioAA, el woofer es de 8" y el tweeter es este.

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que yo hice... fue armar el 3 vias y cambiar solo una pista ... por ahi esta el esquema ... yo soy discapacitado para hacer pcb !!

A ver: el 8" no funciona bien por su tamaño por encima de 2000 Hz . Tu tweeter vaya a saber a que frecuencia empieza a funcionar ... Es un compromiso complicado.
Habria que medirlos.
Te diria que cortes entre 3000 y 4000 . NO es facil hacer 2 vias .


----------



## rlcapo

ok, gracias

saludos


----------



## jorge morales

les adjunto estos esquemas a consideracion de uds, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a consideracion de uds, saludos.


----------



## rlcapo

Después de andar buscando, la respuesta de frecuencia de mi tweeter es de 3000hz a 20000hz, y la de mi woofer es de 55hz a 6000hz.
¿Convendría cortar al woofer a los 3100hz por ejemplo?, ¿o es demasiado bajo?

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Probá... si no podes medir , es la que queda.
Los "desde-hasta" de los fabricantes son muy mentirosos


----------



## rlcapo

Este crossover, ¿aumenta la ganancia, o solo filtra las frecuencias?

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

si mal no me acuerdo la ultima etapa tiene ganancia 2, la podes cambiar....


----------



## HERNAAAN

Muchachos disculpen la evidencia si es que la hay, Habria algun problema en hacer este mismo cros pero con operacionales de alimentacion simple, ej un lm324?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## vassillij

Hola Amigos!, queria hacer una pregunta si me lo permiten, voy avisando que no lei todo el foro, no cuento con tiempo, la pregunta es: ¿puedo utilizar solo la rama del los medio para filtrar? o es esencial para el buen funcionamiento del divisor que trabaje con los graves y los agudos?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si eso es lo que necesitas , no hay problema....suerte


----------



## vassillij

antes que nada, gracias antonio por la repuesta, y disculpame la tardansa, ahora tengo un inconveniente, pero primero que nada les cuanto como hice las respectivas conexiones, la conexion que hice fue la siguiente, cuento con una pc como mi fuente de audio conectado a la entrada del divisor activo, y luego la salida del divisor al amplificador, y los parlantes por ultimo, ahora si conecto la pc directo al amplificador se escucha regio, pero cuando pongo el divisor entre la pc y el amplificador me sale mucho ruido del transformador por los parlantes, ¿eso es por los filtros que siguen luego del puente rectificador?, aclaro que solamente hice el divisor para los medios. y Otra cosa mas y la ultima, el amplificador y el divisor estan conectados los dos a la misma fuente


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahi entramos en  una de las "delicias" de la electronica vassili : La eliminacion de ruido.
HAY LIBROS ENTEROS de esto y en general hay que respetar algunas practicas elementales de armado.

Solo te expongo 2 (dos) de ellas pero son muchas :

- Distancia y calidad del transformador ( proba alejarlo de la placa del divisor )
- Lazos de masa :  revisá el recorrido de los blindajes , que siempre aparece alguno . No te olvides de poner el gabinete a masa.

A que te referis con la misma fuente? Si es el enchufe de la linea no deberias tener problemas.


Suerte


----------



## vassillij

Te respondo la ultima pregunta: lo que quiero decir que con el mismo transformador alimento tanto amplificador como el divisor, lo que pasa que cuando hice la plaqueta para el puente rectificador, los filtros y la regulacion de 15+15 volt la dividi en dos partes, o sea, luego del puente rectificador y de los dos capacitores que estabilizan la corriente obtengo por rama +17.6 v -17.6v, aqui en este punto saco los 17 volt para alimentar el amplificador, luego vienen los reguladores con la serie de filtros donde a la salida tengo los +15v - 15v.

Ahora respecto del punto uno sobre mantener la distancia, lo estoy respetando, lo unico que todavia no lo tengo colocado en un gabinete, tengo todo disperso en una mesa de trabajo de vidrio, o sea que no tendria que tener problema con con eso (como ya conte antes, si utilizo solo el amplificador, o sea, conecto la fuente de audio directo al amplificador no se me filtra ruido). 
A lo del segundo punto lo voy a ver luego.

Aca subo algunas fotos
Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## AntonioAA

No se que mas decirte:

- Si alejaste bien el trafo
- Si los capacitores de filtro estan bien 

... fijate los LAZOS DE MASA que puedas tener ... no es muy facil a veces detectarlos . Leete un poco en la web .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que mejor no subís fotografías que muestren como está conectado? Por que lo que ha mostrado hasta ahora no sirve de nada...


----------



## vassillij

bueno aca subo las fotos, de todos modos encontre una solucion, la cual es conectar una resistencia en serie de bajo ohms, en la alimentacion del amplificador (cable amarillo), haciendo solo eso ya elimino el ruido, lo que no entiendo es porque funciona asi, ya que si inyecto audio directo sobre la entrada del ampificador, anulando el divisor, el amplificador no genera ruido, pero bueno poniendo esa resitencia se va el ruido... ustedes me sabran decir. un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tecnicamente la solucion es mala , menos mal que el ampli es chico , sino...
Confirma la teoria que tenes corrientes circulando por algun lazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es tal como dice Antonio, hay que rutear bien las conexiones por que tenés un lazo de masa importante.

Para empezar, mandá la conexión de masa del parlante *directamente *a la masa de la fuente, bien cerca de los capacitores de filtrado, junto con la masa de alimentación del amplificador.

También quitá la resistencia de la alimentación del ampli y ponela en la línea de masa del pre/filtro (usá 10ohms).


----------



## vassillij

gracias muchachos, hago esos recomendaciones que me dicen, veo que pasa y les vengo con los comendarios


----------



## Danot Alvarado

De cuanta potencia son las resistencias de este proyecto, otra pregunta, los materiales que aparecen en la pagina que frecuencias de corte dan?...si alguien pudiese hacer una lista de ellos le agradeceria


----------



## AntonioAA

La potencia es irrelevante , con 1/4 incluso menos funciona ....
La frecuencias las podes calcular a tu gusto , en la primer pagina esta la formulita.


----------



## Danot Alvarado

Gracias AntonioAA 
una pregunta, los presets pueden ser cambiados por potenciometros de 100k?
y si es asi se pueden usar potenciometros de 100k doble haciendo las debidas conexiones que serian
Vr1 y Vr4 ----1er potenciometro de 100k doble
Vr2 y Vr5-----2do potenciometro de 100k doble
Vr3 y Vr6-----3er potenciometro de 100k doble
para asi poder ajustarlos a mi antojo

otra cosa como es la conexion de un preset....terminal 1 (tierra), terminal 2 (salida de señal) y terminal 3 (entrada de señal) ??


----------



## vassillij

encontre el error del ruido, me habia olvidado de poner a GND una de las patas de lo presets


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien!! tenia que ser algo asi. Me alegro


----------



## cantoni11

ezavalla dijo:


> No te hagas tanto problema con los valores de las resistencias y capacitores. Usá los comunes que encuentres en donde vives y si tenes alguna duda, medilos y usá los que mas se aproximen al valor que buscas (te conviene comprar varios del misma valor y seleccionarlos midiendo). Siempre tratá de que los valores que elijas estén "corridos" para el mismo lado, ya sea en mas o menos, pero todos para el mismo lado.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola Profe Ezavalla ,(con todo respeto me tomo el atributo de nombrarlo asi)estoy montando el crossover de 2 vias de Elliot ,lo voy a cortar a 3000Hz  y los capacitores me dan de 33 nf ,compre unos 30 para medirlos (son polieter)niniguno llega al valor indicado segun mi multimetro y solo unos poquitos son iguales ,las resistencias las compre de metal al 1% ,no lass medi todavia pero seguro unas pocas seran iguales ,Vos cuando hablas del tema decis poner los valores corridos para el mismo lado ,,,te referis a los dos componetes ??? es decir ;si pomgo un polieter menor a 33 nf segun  mi caso la resitencia que tenia que ser de 10k tambien tiene que ser inferior al valor calculado???',te mando saludos


----------



## cantoni11

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Profe Ezavalla ,(con todo respeto me tomo el atributo de nombrarlo asi)estoy montando el crossover de 2 vias de Elliot ,lo voy a cortar a 3000Hz  y los capacitores me dan de 33 nf ,compre unos 30 para medirlos (son polieter)niniguno llega al valor indicado segun mi multimetro y solo unos poquitos son iguales ,las resistencias las compre de metal al 1% ,no lass medi todavia pero seguro unas pocas seran iguales ,Vos cuando hablas del tema decis poner los valores corridos para el mismo lado ,,,te referis a los dos componetes ??? es decir ;si pomgo un polieter menor a 33 nf segun  mi caso la resitencia que tenia que ser de 10k tambien tiene que ser inferior al valor calculado???',te mando saludos



PD: el corte es a 310hz ,ya esta funcionando,ahora me surgio otra duda,tengo un para de bafles technicsde 12 " tres vias .conecte el crossover de la sgte.manera.fuente de audio + pre de elliot +croosover+una ampli de 50wpara agudos  -medios y un ampli de 100w para graves,el tema es que el bafle tiene un filtro pasivo ,este filtra los medios agudos y el para wofer pasa directo.conecte directo el wofer con la salida de bajos del amppli  ,para  medios-agudos dejo el filtro????? como seria??? va con el filtro del bafle??? ,o tengo que dejar solo un capacitor en serie para el tweter????' ojala alguien se apiade y conteste mi pregunta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No entiendo nada.
Si vas a usar un xover activo tenés que quitar el/los xover pasivos y mandar cada ampli a un parlante y cada salida del xover a un ampli. Es así de simple si usas un xover de 3 vías como el de este tema.
Si usás uno de dos vías es un poco mas complicado, por que tenés que mantener el xover que separa los medios de los agudos y quitar cualquier otra cosa. En este caso la salida mid-high va al ampli que excita la entrada del xover pasivo y la salida de graves va al ampli que excita el woofer.
Fijate en este tema que tenés toda la info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/


----------



## leo12nico

buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. Esta semana empiezo a hacer dos amplis con los lm3886, para hacer algo tipo 2.1 que suene lindo  y queria meterle algun divisor de frecuencias, la pregunta es:¿necesitaria dos de este cross? uno para cada canal. De ser asi, ¿como junto las salidas de los graves para meterlo en el ampli del sub?? Dede ya gracias y disculpen, me la paso leyendo sus post! Me encanta la electronica, estoy en 3º año de ing. electronica y estoy empezando a experimentar con estos bichos 



me acabo de dar cuenta que pregunté una bolud**, ya es estéreo esto  perdonen


----------



## AntonioAA

Este no es el mas adecuado para 2.1 , es para triamplificacion ... por lo tanto tendrias que usar 6 Lm3886 .
Yo lo adapté para 2 vias solamente , por ahi puse el esquema .
Para 2.1 te recomiendo el que publicó ezavalla : 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/#post235732

Es mas compacto , muy buen pcb para armar.
Ahi vas a necesitar 3 amplificadores .
Suerte y paciencia.


----------



## leo12nico

ah, buenisimo, muchas gracias. Claro mi idea era un lm3886 para cada canal y dos en puente para el sub


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate si podes conseguir el LM4780 que es stereo y tambien bridgeable ....
Aca hay un hilo que te da hasta el PCB .
Estoy con ganas de armar uno para mi.


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, cual seria la frecuencia correcta de corte a emplear para un selenium 15pw3 y d220ti respectivamente, gracias.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, un cordial saludo desde Mexico, pues trabajando con este cross, ya tengo el pcb terminado...
lo voy a montar en un gabinete de un pre de los años 80, al cual le sacare todos los elementos, y tambien tengo un nucleo de transformador el cual embobinare para entregar los 15 + 15 volts requeridos para este cross. 
Le voy a cambiar los puntos de corte de frecuencias y me surge una dudua, en imagen adjunta, encerrado en circulos, entre ic1a y ic1d, nos muestra las resistencias y capacitores que hay que cambiar, pero entre  ic1d y ic1c se repiten estos mismos elementos y no se si aqui tambien se tengan que cambiar por los valores necesitados, yo supongo que si pero no estoy seguro, ojala y alguien me haga el favor de orintarme al respecto, se lo agradecere enormemente

mil gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

El cross son 2 etapas identicas una a continuacion de otra... debes cambiar TODOS los valores.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo AntonioAA, gracias por responder , es lo que suponia pero como no estaba seguro, preferi consultarlo antes de continuar, gracias por la ayuda y bueno, seguire adelante con  el montaje y en cuanto tenga listo el cross subire fotos.

un cordial saludo.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro , pues reportando mis avances con este cross, solo me faltan unos capacitores de poliester, de 3.3 nF y , bueno vamos en paralelo con el transformador para alimentarlo.


Saludos..


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos, les comento que ya termine de armar este crossover, ajuste los voltajes en las 3 salidas a un volt. para tener una salida linealcomo lo marca el diseñador, sin problema.
le cambie las frecuencias de corte a 200 hz. y a 2842hz., de acuerdo a la tabla de valores quedaria como sigue:
para 200 Hz.  R=12kohms   C=47 nf     2R=24kohms

para 2842Hz. R=12kohms   C=3.3 nf    2R=24Kohms

El detalle es que no encontre resisitencias de 24k. porque me dijeron que ese valor no es comercial solo encontre de 22k. y esas son las que le puse.
al generar tonos con el equipo y verificar los puntos de corte, me resulto un  desastre, la salida de bajos esta cortando a 447 hz. medios esta cortando a 100 hz. y 6500hz, y altos esta cortando en 1512hz.
Sera por los valores de las resistencias que no fueron los requeridos??
las resistencias y capacitores que se cambiaron de valor, las identifique en el diagrama y en la hoja de componentes las marque. adjunto dicha hoja por si a alguien le sirva.

ojala y alguien me pudiera hacer el favor de orientarme...
tengo poco conocimiento en este tema.
Mil gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## plarenas

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos, les comento que ya termine de armar este crossover, ajuste los voltajes en las 3 salidas a un volt. para tener una salida linealcomo lo marca el diseñador, sin problema.
> le cambie las frecuencias de corte a 200 hz. y a 2842hz., de acuerdo a la tabla de valores quedaria como sigue:
> para 200 Hz.  R=12kohms   C=47 nf     2R=24kohms
> 
> para 2842Hz. R=12kohms   C=3.3 nf    2R=24Kohms
> 
> El detalle es que no encontre resisitencias de 24k. porque me dijeron que ese valor no es comercial solo encontre de 22k. y esas son las que le puse.
> al generar tonos con el equipo y verificar los puntos de corte, me resulto un  desastre, la salida de bajos esta cortando a 447 hz. medios esta cortando a 100 hz. y 6500hz, y altos esta cortando en 1512hz.
> Sera por los valores de las resistencias que no fueron los requeridos??
> las resistencias y capacitores que se cambiaron de valor, las identifique en el diagrama y en la hoja de componentes las marque. adjunto dicha hoja por si a alguien le sirva.
> 
> ojala y alguien me pudiera hacer el favor de orientarme...
> tengo poco conocimiento en este tema.
> Mil gracias de antemano.
> 
> Saludos



Solo pon 2 resistencias de 12k en serie y listo hay tienes los 24k, simple o no?


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo plarenas, gracias por responder, lo que me desconcierta es que las R de 24k. solo aplican para el filtro pasa altos, por lo tanto creo yo que los cortes en los filtros pasa bajos deberian de estar bien de acuerdo a la tabla y a los valores elegidos, o tambien estas resisitencias me afectarian a los filtros pasabajos???
Gracias.
saludos.


----------



## plarenas

DELPHOS, son para ambos para los:
filtro pasa alto 
R1=12	  C=3.3	R2=24	FC=2842
filtro pasa bajo
R1=12	  C=47	R2=24	FC=200

si te fijas solo varia el condensador

para hacerlo sencillo en la placa original cambias las resistencias de 10K por 12K y las de 20k por 24k el condendador de 47 queda  igual y el de 2.2 lo cambias por el de 3.3 eso es todo.

yo hice este crossover y tambien varie las frecuencias me quedo impecable


----------



## Delphos

Ok amigo plarenas cambiare las resisitencias y volvere a medir los cortes de frecuencia.

MIl gracias por la ayuda

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos, les comento que ya termine de armar este crossover, *ajuste los voltajes en las 3 salidas a un volt*. para tener una salida lineal como lo marca el diseñador, sin problema.


Ya empezamos mal . Las tensiones de salida se ajustan en base a la SENSIBILIDAD de cada parlante y de cada amplificador que vayas a conectar a cada rango de frecuencias del crossover. Con lo que has hecho es posible (mas que posible, seguro) que suene cualquier verdura. *Acá *ten*é*s como se calcula y ajusta.



DELPHOS dijo:


> El detalle es que *no encontre resisitencias de 24k. porque me dijeron que ese valor no es comercial* solo encontre de 22k. y esas son las que le puse.


Ese valor SI QUE ES COMERCIAL por que es un valor de la serie E24. Ahora bien, si ellos le llaman NO COMERCIAL por que ellos no lo venden... esa es otra historia. Donde vivo yo no hay muchas cosas y sin embargo la serie E24 la tienen completa en un negocio


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido en un todo Excmo. Profe.... pero quisiera que Ud vea las caras que pueden poner aqui en mi ciudad ( no se que tanto mas grande o chica que la suya es ) cuando uno pide "Serie E24"
:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JUA!!
Acá se conocen como *"resistencias al 1%"* , pero son las de la serie E24. Las tienen en un solo negocio y son mas bastante mas caras que las comunes de la serie E12, pero bueno.... es lo que hay


----------



## AntonioAA

<OFF TOPIC> 
En mis early teens cuando me empezo a picar este bicho, intenté armar alguna cosita y cuando voy a pedir un "Diodo de silicio" .... despues de mirarse las caras dijeron:
"Ah ...UN SILICON !!" 
</OFF TOPIC>


----------



## Delphos

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya empezamos mal . Las tensiones de salida se ajustan en base a la SENSIBILIDAD de cada parlante y de cada amplificador que vayas a conectar a cada rango de frecuencias del crossover. Con lo que has hecho es posible (mas que posible, seguro) que suene cualquier verdura. *Acá *ten*é*s como se calcula y ajusta.



Hola profesor Ezavalla, antes que nada gracias por responder, y gracias por el link, leyendo lo que me recomendo , realmente quede impresionado con su trabajo, es de alabarse todo el trabajo desarrollado por usted , y a la ves me doy cuenta que yo estoy en pañales en este tema , seguire leyendo su post hasta comprender bien todo lo que usted realizo, por lo pronto lo dejare como lo recomienda silicon chip, y despues tratare de ajustarlo tal cual lo hizo usted.

una pregunta mas:
como no tengo osciloscopio, y solo tengo multimetro y generador de frecuencias, cual seria el procedimiento mas adecuado para medir los puntos de corte con solo estos elementos??

Mil gracias y reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola profesor Ezavalla, antes que nada gracias por responder, y gracias por el link, leyendo lo que me recomendo , realmente quede impresionado con su trabajo, es de alabarse todo el trabajo desarrollado por usted , y a la ves me doy cuenta que yo estoy en pañales en este tema , seguire leyendo su post hasta comprender bien todo lo que usted realizo, por lo pronto lo dejare como lo recomienda silicon chip, y despues tratare de ajustarlo tal cual lo hizo usted.


   Naaa....no tanto formalismo... acá no soy profesor de nada 



DELPHOS dijo:


> una pregunta mas:
> como no tengo osciloscopio, y solo tengo multimetro y generador de frecuencias, cual seria el procedimiento mas adecuado para medir los puntos de corte con solo estos elementos??


Mirá, lo mejor que he encontrado para relevar los curvas de los filtros sin mucho equipamiento es usar el software ARTA que forma parte del paquete de programas del mismo nombre. Solo hay que conseguir algunos cables comunes (mini-plug a 2xRCA y ese tipo de cables) y tener una placa de sonido con salida y entrada de LINEA. _*Acá hay algunas curvas*_ relevadas con ese soft, y por el foro hay referencias a los manuales donde podés consultar como se usa (la idea es la de hacer una medición como si fuera con un micrófono pero sin usar micrófono ).

Saludos!!


----------



## Delphos

OK amigo EZ, pues a seguir trabajando y investigando sobre este apasionante tema, mil gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

realice este circuito tal cual esta el diagrama y funciona .se escucha muy bajito algo de medios pero el problema que esos medios tienen distorcion y por supuesto no es nada agradable .
alguien me puede indicar cual puede ser el problema gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> realice este circuito tal cual esta el diagrama y funciona .se escucha muy bajito algo de medios pero el problema que esos medios tienen distorcion y por supuesto no es nada agradable .
> alguien me puede indicar cual puede ser el problema gracias .



Puedes ir tomando señal con el amplificador de adelante hacia atrás para detectar donde se pierde la señal y donde aparece la distorsión.

Ver el archivo adjunto 95895​
Mi recorrido sería:
Pata 1 del IC1(a)
Pata 14 del IC5(d)
Pata 8 del IC5(c)
Y pata 7 del IC5(b)

Si lo haces coloca un potenciómetro a la entrada del amplificador como para no volarte la cabeza con algún ruido.


----------



## eleccortez

perdon me exprese mal parece. los bajos se escuchan bien pero el problema son esos medios que se escuchan es a bajo bolumen pero distorcionados como un amplificador  con distorcion por cruse  . con señal de entrada al minimo se escucha igualmente .


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> perdon me exprese mal parece. _*los bajos se escuchan bien*_ pero el problema son esos medios que se escuchan es a bajo bolumen pero distorcionados como un amplificador  con distorcion por cruse  . con señal de entrada al minimo se escucha igualmente .



 

Lo que tienes allí es un pasa-bajos de 2 etapas, se supone que deje pasar los bajos sin efectos y las demás frecuencias muy atenuadas.


----------



## eleccortez

si entiendo pero las frecuencias medias que podriamos decir que se escapan a bajo bolumen que es la vos del cantante se escuchan distorcionadas . no me inportaria que se escapen un poco de medios pero distorcionados no .


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> si entiendo pero las frecuencias medias que podriamos decir que se escapan a bajo bolumen que es la vos del cantante se escuchan distorcionadas . no me inportaria que se escapen un poco de medios pero distorcionados no .




1) ¿ Con que tensión alimentas el esquema ?
2) ¿ Con que operacionales lo armaste ?
3) ¿ De donde consigues la señal de entrada ?
4) ¿ Tienes osciloscopio ?


----------



## eleccortez

la tencion de alimentacion es de 15V simetricos porsupuesto 
los operacionales son  tl072 
la señal de entrada es de una computadora por salida de parlantes porsupuesto al minimo para no saturar.
no tengo osciloscopio .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cual es la frecuencia de corte del filtro?
A que cosa está conectada la salida del filtro (amplificador, consola potenciada, que se yo).. marca y modelo?


----------



## eleccortez

esta cortada a la frecuencia de 239 como figura en el diagrama .
al filtro lo conecto a la entrada del amplificador spectrum que se encuentra en el foro. el amplificador no distorciona esta comprobado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Ese filtro tiene una pendiente de corte muy pronunciada (4º orden = 24 dB/oct), así que si escuchas algo de medios, es normal que no se escuchen muy bien por que el filtro barre todas las frecuencias del rango de las voz medio-altas. Ahora bien, si vos decís que se escucha distorsionado, puede ser:


 Por que estás escuchando algo donde faltan muchas componentes armónicas (239Hz es una frecuencia MUY alta si pensás en usarlo para un subwoofer).
 O por que tenés algún problema de armado del filtro (tipo pistas/cables en cortocircuito o mal soldados, etc).
 En el primer caso se arregla fácil: tenés que bajar la frecuencia de corte. El segundo es mas complicado...

El problema de adivinar de que se trata el problema es que vos decís que "suena distorsionado"... y no sabemos que es "eso" de la distorsión.


> al filtro lo conecto a la entrada del amplificador spectrum que se  encuentra en el foro.* el amplificador no distorciona esta comprobado*


Y como lo has comprobado si no tenés osciloscopio????


----------



## eleccortez

gracias por tus respuestas DR . Zoidberg . bueno ahora estoy pensando que puede ser por la pendiente de corte como tu dices , cables en corto no tengo y soldaduras dudosas tampoco .
al sonido de los medios que se escuchan los comparo como un amplificador con distorcion por cruse o sea entrecortado . con respecto al amplificador se que no distorciona por que conectandole señal sin el filtro se escucha muy bien .
el parlante que uso con el amplificador es un jahro el wc15 chino .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes de probar con sonidos al voleo, yo buscaría el Alan Parsons Sound Check, que tiene 99 tracks con tonos, instrumentos y música para ajustar sonido y trataría usar los tonos que vienen grabados para ver que tal funcionan los filtros, aunque mas no sea a oído, por que probando con música no vas a ninguna parte.
Otra que podés hacer es usar Audacity (pero es mas lío) para generar tonos puros de prueba a las frecuencias que se te antoje y verificar mas de cerca el funcionamiento de los filtros.


----------



## eleccortez

probare con tonos como tu dices . 
puede ser el problema la fuente que estoy usando es una dobladora de tencion  esta bien filtrada con 4700mf y despues de los reguladores tiene filtros de 100mf .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

eleccortez dijo:


> puede ser el problema la fuente que estoy usando es una dobladora de tencion  esta bien filtrada con 4700mf y despues de los reguladores tiene filtros de 100mf .


No sé.... ... puede ser cualquier cosa, o ninguna y que esté todo bien, pero sin osciloscopio es jugar una adivinanza.
Yo tengo esos filtros (bah.. una versión mía) en uso permanente desde hace mas de 3 años y nunca he tenido un problema, y el ecualizador nuevo es una versión "mas grande" de los mismos filtros y funciona a la perfección... y a ambos los he ajustado con instrumentos, así que *te garantizo* que el circuito no es...
Fijate de tener todo bien conectado, que no te falte un puente o tengas dañado un AO, pero insisto.... no es la forma de medir la que estás usando "a oído", por que no sabés que esperar a la salida del filtro, ya que vos comparás con una señal de rango completo que es la que escuchás siempre, y esto no es lo mismo... ni por cerca.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé.... ... puede ser cualquier cosa, o ninguna y que esté todo bien, pero sin osciloscopio es jugar una adivinanza.
> Yo tengo esos filtros (bah.. una versión mía) en uso permanente desde hace mas de 3 años y nunca he tenido un problema, y el ecualizador nuevo es una versión "mas grande" de los mismos filtros y funciona a la perfección... y a ambos los he ajustado con instrumentos, así que *te garantizo* _*que el circuito no es...*_
> Fijate de tener todo bien conectado, que no te falte un puente o tengas dañado un AO, pero insisto.... no es la forma de medir la que estás usando "a oído", por que no sabés que esperar a la salida del filtro, ya que vos comparás con una señal de rango completo que es la que escuchás siempre, y esto no es lo mismo... ni por cerca.



 Siempre y cuando se encuentren bien armados 


¿ Hiciste esto ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes ir tomando señal con el amplificador de adelante hacia atrás para detectar donde se pierde la señal y donde aparece la distorsión.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95895​
> Mi recorrido sería:
> Pata 1 del IC1(a)
> Pata 14 del IC5(d)
> Pata 8 del IC5(c)
> Y pata 7 del IC5(b)
> 
> Si lo haces coloca un potenciómetro a la entrada del amplificador como para no volarte la cabeza con algún ruido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Siempre y cuando se encuentren bien armados






​


----------



## moises95

Voy a armar una mesa mezclas  , una de las cosas que lleva es el control de agudos, grabes y medios. 

Bueno, si armo este crossover, ¿A su salida puedo conectar un mixer? El mixer uniría las 3 vías en una sola. . (A la salida del crossover habrá  potenciometros que regularán el nível de grabes, agudos o medios. Si bajo el pote de grabes al 0, no suenan los grabes, solo medios  y agudos,  por ejemplo )

Dejo esquemas del mixer y lo que pregunto sobre el crossover de este tema.


----------



## Fogonazo

moises95 dijo:


> Voy a armar una mesa mezclas  , una de las cosas que lleva es el control de agudos, grabes y medios.
> 
> Bueno, si armo este crossover, ¿A su salida puedo conectar un mixer? El mixer uniría las 3 vías en una sola. . (A la salida del crossover habrá  potenciometros que regularán el nível de grabes, agudos o medios. Si bajo el pote de grabes al 0, no suenan los grabes, solo medios  y agudos,  por ejemplo )
> 
> Dejo esquemas del mixer y lo que pregunto sobre el crossover de este tema.



 No se comprende que cosa deseas hacer. 

Armar un crossover para luego volver a combinar las señales le veo poca lógica.


----------



## moises95

La cosa es hacer una mesa mezclas, y una mesa mezclas lleva una parte que es el control de agudos medios y grabes, pues de alguna manera tengo controlarlo (Ecualizador; el crossover este de 3 vias) , entonces, la señal mono de audio que entra en un canal de la mesa mezcladora, se divide en 3 vías, con sus 3 potenciometros, despues esas 3 salidas val al mixer para volver a unirlas.

Bueno, la idea es construir la funcion de control de grabes medios y agudos que tienen las mesas de mezclas, que creo que se hace de la manera que explico.

Esta foto es de una mesa mezclas, lo que señalo es el módulo que quiero armar 



Pasa bajos, pasabanda y pasa alto, lo que hace el crossover, pero ¿Esos 3 potenciometros se conectan a la salida del crossover o en el vr1, 2 y 3 del crossover?


----------



## Fogonazo

Para lo que quieres hacer se emplea un control de tono de 3 vías (Graves, medios y agudos), *NO* te hace falta un crossover.

El crossover se emplea para algo totalmente distinto.

Lee estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-modular-13752/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## AntonioAA

Esto entra en varios hilos ... lo pongo aca porque el corazoncito es el cross de 3 vias L-R 
Por fin y luego de mucho tiempo logre terminar el setup completo!
Se compone de :

- El cross obviamente, corte en 160Hz y 1900 Hz ( terrible problema conseguir capacitores poliester chicos !! )

- Dos TDA7294 para woofers 
- 4 TDA2050 para Medios y agudos

Aun debo corroborar los cruces , si bien en un principio funcionan ok .
No encuentro una mejora tremenda , ya que antes andaban hermoso 
Si bien hay una cierta mejora en definicion en el cruce y mejor rendimiento .
Ilustro con imagenes , si bien la terminacion no es de locos , en un futuro veré de mejorarla.


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos, bueno yendo un poco más atrás del tema de este crossover que publicó zeuspower, tengo 2 pequeñitas dudas. Basándonos en el diagrama original del crossover de tres vías que adjunto cuyas bandas están entre 5khz para los tweeters, entre 5khz-239hz para los medios y 230 Hz aproximadamente para los bajos, en la página donde se expuso este crossover llamada Siliconchip.com en inglés, se explica algo de lo que tengo alguna pequeña duda y se refiere cuando se desea cambiar la frecuencia de las bandas. Traduciendo al español un ejemplo que se dio en el tutorial: _"por ejemplo, si tu deseas cambiar la frecuencia de crossover para el tweeter a 3kHz, observe la tabla 1. Buscando en la columna derecha, obtienes 3100 y los valores R y C están en las columnas 1 y 2. En la práctica, los condensadores de 2.2nF en los filtros pasa alto y pasabajo asociados con IC1 e IC3 ahora tienen que ser cambiadosa 3.3nF, mientras las resistencias de 10kohmios se incrementan a 11kohmios y los valores de 20komhios a 22 kohmios. Observe que es esencial que ambos filtros: Pasa altos (IC1d y IC1C) para los tweeters y pasa bajos (IC3a y IC3d) para los medios deben tener exactamente las mismas frecuencias de corte, de lo contrario no se obtendrá una respuesta de frecuencia completemente plana._

ahora sabiendo que los componentes marcados de color azul como R, C, 2R y 2C en los operacionales IC1d y IC3a son los que deben ser cambiados si se quiere obtener un valor de frecuencia diferente, los condensadores de 2.2nF, resistencias de 10k y 20k en los operacionales IC1c y IC3d. ¿También deben ser cambiados con los mismos valores como los marcados en azul en los operacionales IC1d y IC3a?  es decir, se deben cambiar tanto los componentes de  IC1d-IC1a como los de IC1c-IC3d al mismo tiempo???

otra duda que tengo es que la frecuencia para los bajos que en este circuito es de 239Hz aproximadamente, si se quisiera llevar a 120Hz para un subwoofer, ¿tendría que modificar los condensadores y las resistencias en los operacionales IC5d y IC5c? o sólo cambiar los componentes en los operacionales IC1-IC3 solamente?.. 

bueno es una laguna mental que tengo acerca de este circuito que lo he retomado después de tanto tiempo. gracias a todos de antemano por su atención y pronta ayuda Dios les bendiga..

aqui esta el diagrama nuevamente


----------



## AntonioAA

Para calcular las frecuencias , esta la formula en uno de los diagramas del principio .... junto con el esquema de pasaaltos y pasabajos....
Por cada frecuencia tienes un juego de valores de capacitores y resistencias , afortunadamente en el ejemplo las resistencias son todas iguales , si cambias eso se complica bastante.
Supongamos que cambias un valor de frecuencia , identificas los valores iguales en el diagrama y cambias TODOS los valores de ese tipo.


----------



## moonwalker

hola antonio gracias por responder... bueno voy a construir el crossover tal cual como está originalmente en el diagrama.. aunque esta mañana indagando también recordé el crossoveer de 2 vias de ezavalla, y creo que voy a optar por este último antonio..


----------



## AntonioAA

Basicamente es EL MISMO ... solo que tiene un solo canal de graves . Y los valores debes calcularlos igual.
Aca podes bajar un programa sencillito que te ayuda a calcular:
http://sound.westhost.com/esp-lr12.exe


----------



## moonwalker

gracias antonio por tu ayuda.. Antonio sabiendo que un crossover no se puede elegir al azar para cualquier amplificador  sino que su buen uso  depende mucho de los parámetros de los parlantes y bafles que se van a  usar en la salida del amplificador, voy a adjuntarte muy prontamente fotografías del conjunto de tweeter, medios, woofers y subwoofer junto con sus bafles para ver si me podrías ayudar a calcular la frecuencia más aproximada para el crossover y conseguir un sonido mucha más fiel. En realidad te felicito, como has manejado los crossovers con los sistemas de audio que tu posees, lo he visto en este tema y el tema expuesto por el maestro ezavalla.. Ví el programa y parece espectacular. Prontamente te adjuntaré las fotos antonio y gracias.. estamos pendiente


----------



## DJMota

moises95 lleva razón fogonazo.
Yo lo he pillado porque he trabajado de DJ y sé a lo que se refiere.
El habla de lo que en el mundillo DJ llamamos *"isolator"*.
Un isolator es basicamente eso, un crossover que separa frecuencias, con un mezclador a su salida que las vuelve a unir.
¿Para qué te preguntas?
Facil, para usarlo como efecto de filtrado. En el cual eliminas del todo esa banda de frecuencias (graves, medios o agudos).
Seguro que has oido, en más de una ocasión, el típico efecto de barrido en temas de house.
Se suele hacer con un filtro paso bajo variable, pero tambien se usan los isolators.
Es mas facil oirlo, que explicarlo.
En realidad, lo que llevan la mayoría de mesas de DJ hoy en día, ya no es un control de tonos como se hacía antes, sino un crossover. Y no lo digo como suposición, si no porque ya ha visto muchos esquemas de mesas actuales. Ademas de cortar cada banda, tambien es calcula para que la realce unos dbs. De esta forma, tambien se usa como control de tonos.
Solo hay que fijarse en cualquiera de ellas y verás que a la derecha de cada knob, marca el simbolo de infinito como atenuación y a la izquierda el número de dbs de realce. El no ha puesto una buena foto de ejemplo, pues es de una mesa de directo con +-15db, pero esto que hablo se encuentra en las mesas de DJ.




Este modelo de Vestax, es un poco rara en su diseño, pero es para que veais a lo que se refiere moises05,
Supongo que se entiende lo que quiero decir.
Saludos.


----------



## cancerverus266

ya lei el hilo completo y mi pregunta va por el lado de que el pcb de cejas es mas compacto el detalle es que según entendí tuvieron algunos detalles al armarlo.
alguno logro armar el de cejas sin problemas de funcionamiento?


----------



## plarenas

cancerverus266 dijo:


> ya lei el hilo completo y mi pregunta va por el lado de que el pcb de cejas es mas compacto el detalle es que según entendí tuvieron algunos detalles al armarlo.
> alguno logro armar el de cejas sin problemas de funcionamiento?



yo lo arme, el problema que me dio por lo menos a mi fue que por lo delgado de las pistas necesitas un cautin con temperatura fija y regulable porque a mi se me levantaron tuve que repararlas pero en cuanto a funcionamiento es igual al original funciona bien


----------



## raelman

Buenas a todos.
Voy a realizar una pregunta que espero se entienda y no sea un terreno muy pantanoso, pero hablo por desconocimiento:

Me he fabricado unos bafles de 3 vías (filtro pasivo) y estoy fabricando otros nuevos que quiero filtrar con crossover digital.
He visto el que publicáis en este hilo y me parece interesante, pero mis limitadísimos conocimientos de electrónica me impiden responderme a mi mismo. Empezamos:

Hasta ahora, he diseñado los crossover de mis altavoces del tipo pasivo, a partir de las especificaciones del fabricante del transductor o de curvas de respuesta en frecuencia medidas in situ.

La técnica de diseño del crossover pasivo consiste en tener dichas curvas (mucho mejor si son medidas in situ de cada transductor que vas a montar) a parte de los parámetros Thiele Small que ofrece el fabricante y que también pueden medirse de cada transductor.
Una vez se tienen dichas curvas, y en función de ellas se elige la pendiente de los filtros y se calculan y ajustan valores de condensadores y bobinas (con sus resistencia interna) para hacer la curva de salida sumada de las tres vías (Agudos, medios y graves) lo más plana posible.

Esto ya lo sabéis, pero la cuestión es que cada altavoz tiene una curva característica que no es la ideal presentada en las simulaciones de los crossover digitales, por lo que hay que elegir un conjunto de bobinas/condensadores específico en función de la pendiente, punto de cruce etc.
Cada unos de estos condensadores y bobinas, actúan sobre la curva de frecuencia de una forma peculiar, alisándola, aplanándola, dando pendiente o lo que proceda, por lo que cada variación de cualquiera de los componentes varía la salida general.

Bien, dicho todo este rollo, la pregunta viene ahora:

En el crossover digital, una vez elegido el punto de corte… ¿no influye la curva de respuesta específica del altavoz o simplemente el aplanamiento y pendiente de caída son ideales al quedar regulado por los operacionales y la electrónica del filtro? Si es así y alguien puede explicarme un poco cómo ocurre quedaría muy agradecido.

Y otra cosa más: En los filtros pasivos se suelen usar condensadores MKP. ¿mejoraría el diseño del crossover digital el uso de ese tipo de condensadores en algún punto? La verdad es que hay unos 50 condensadores en el crossover digital, encarecería mucho el uso de MKP y haría muy grande la PCB.

Pongo un ejemplo de lo que comento en la fotos adjuntas:

La primera imagen muestra un filtro pasivo (precisamente el que estoy diseñando para el nuevo proyecto de bafles) donde las pendientes no son perfectas al ser las específicas de cada altavoz.

La segunda imagen representa las curvas ideales de filtrado del crossover digital donde las pendientes son perfectas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Estas seguro que son crossover´s *digitales* ? 

¿ No serán crossover´s* activos (o electrónicos)* ?

Lo que estas consultando se encuentra detallado en el Foro


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos , desde hace ya un buen tiempo tengo armado este croos y me ha gustado, excepto en el sonido de los bajos que estoy inconforme y me gustaria que por favor me ayudaran con estas inquietudes que tengo :  1. le he colocado todos los capacitores en poliester, son estos mejores o los debo cambiar a ceramicos en cuanto amejor sonido? 2. quiero cambiar tambien el corte de frecuencia de los bajos a 100 o cerca de el, que debo tener en cuenta para esto? gracias,quedaré altamente agradecido, ojala la explicacion sea lo mas facil posible o un esquema tambien me ayudaria , dado que soy simple aficionado al sonido.


----------



## marco antonio

Hola 
Tengo unos parlantes marca cormesa pero no tiene crossover 

Bajos son de 12 pulgadas
Medios son de 6 pulgadas
Agudos estan por saber cual seria el adecuado tengo un crossover de 3 vias 
 Características:
   · 100WRMS/120WMAX
   · 3 Vías
   · Xover 12dB/Oct
   · Impedancia: 4 ohm 

Se podra utilizar este tipo de dispositivo


----------



## jgvh75

marco antonio dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo unos parlantes marca cormesa pero no tiene crossover
> 
> Bajos son de 12 pulgadas
> Medios son de 6 pulgadas
> Agudos estan por saber cual seria el adecuado tengo un crossover de 3 vias
> Características:
> · 100WRMS/120WMAX
> · 3 Vías
> · Xover 12dB/Oct
> · Impedancia: 4 ohm
> 
> Se podra utilizar este tipo de dispositivo



De que te sirve, te sirve, aunque tu vas más por el lado de audio car, verdad? Al menos es lo que considero por los componentes que mencionas.


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos....deseo cambiar el corte de frecuencia en los bajos a 40hz. alguien por favor me puede ayudar con las resistencias y condensadores a cambiar y cual seria su valor???...le agradeceria.


----------



## waldoart

muy bueno el crossover gracias


----------



## erick xavier

Hola a todos... quien me pude decir como variar la ganancia de este crossover?.....saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La ganancia de salida es fija (6dB), pero los potenciómetros VR1,2.. son los que ajustan el nivel de salida.
La etapa de salida es un simple amplificador no inversor con un AO...


----------



## cancerverus266

hola realice este crosover  pero me llama la atención según entendí la frecuencia de corte para el tweter es de 5khz es decir antes de este valor no debe escucharse nada mas sin embargo realizando pruebas con un archivo de audio que va de 40 a 20khz empiezo a escuchar el tweter desde los 700hz.
caso similar para el wofer que se sigue escuchando hasta los 2kh, muy por arriba de lo que seria su frecuencia de corte en el caso del tweter a partir de que frecuencia se deberis escuchar ya que entendi el corte no es abrupto si no que va aumentando poco a poco ( por ejemplo a 4khz se debe escuchar tenue algo en el tweter?)
o de plano tengo algo mal en el circuito.
gracias por tomarse el tiempo de sacarme de la duda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Son filtros de cuarto orden, asi que en 700 hz deberia tener una stenuacion de mas de 70 db.
Si escuchas algo es por que les estas metiendo muuuuucha potencia o por que hay algo muy mal con los calculos...


----------



## cancerverus266

estimado dr conecte de la siguiente manera pc-->pre-->crossover-->amplificador,por lo que me comenta debería colocar el crossover directo de la fuente de audio y después el pre del amplificador, hago prueba y comento resultado.
P.D.
a la pc le subo todo el volumen tanto del vídeo como de la salida y también al volumen del pre.
estoy empleando el pre de rod elliott High Quality Audio Preamp (Mk II) y el Amplificador mosfet 100w rms del foro con el pcb de  diego, el archivo de audio es de youtube 



cambio el orden y comento
pd2. use los valores de la pagina de silicon que dan en el articulo y el pcb es de cejas99 

una foto para el foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La secuencia PC --> preamp --> xover --> amplificador es correcta y dudo que sea la causa del problema
El archivo de audio generalo vos con el Audacity, que vas a tener certeza de la fcia, o usa el ARTA para generar la curva de respuesta de los filtros.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Mediste los capacitores de los filtros ?

Suelen tener una tolerancia "Grosera", y valores erróneas provocan frecuencias de corte erróneas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cancerverus266 dijo:


> estimado dr conecte de la siguiente manera pc-->pre-->crossover-->amplificador,por lo que me comenta debería colocar el crossover directo de la fuente de audio y después el pre del amplificador, hago prueba y comento resultado.


No cambies nada! Cuando dije "mucha potencia" me refería a los parlantes, no al xover.



cancerverus266 dijo:


> P.D.
> *a la pc le subo todo el volumen tanto del vídeo como de la salida y también al volumen del pre.*


Y por que hacés esos??? Te vas a llevar puesto los tweeters!!!
Calculá la señal de salida del ampli paraque al tweeter le lleguen 100mW o algo así, pero no mucho más. Luego - si le falta - se le puede aumentar el nivel, pero nunca poner todo al mango , por que no sabés si tenés distorsión desde los circuitos de bajo nivel y la potencia de salida puede ser excesiva.


----------



## cancerverus266

les comento lo siguiente:
-los capacitores los medí de acuerdo con el multimetro y coloque los mas cercanos al valor recomendado así mismo las resistencias (variación de entre 5% en los capacitores y las r igual variacion de 5%).
-genere los tonos con el programa sugerido y se mantuvo el problema.
-las pruebas las termine de realizar con unos bafles ya que los tweters como menciono el dr pasaron a mejor vida (para referencias futuras debo leer las respuestas antes de seguir ja).
-realizare el pcb de silicon completo y les comento si sigue este problema.
gracias por el tiempo dedicado a ayudarme


----------



## Bilbon

hola...alguien me puede informar donde encuentro el circuito de este placa:


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> hola...alguien me puede informar donde encuentro el circuito de este placa:



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias Fogonazo! Pero sigo sin encontrar el circuito correspondiente a esa placa del xover de 3 vias...jejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo! Pero sigo sin encontrar el circuito correspondiente a esa placa del xover de 3 vias...jejejeje



Yo creo que es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 920​


----------



## Bilbon

Pero no entiendo entonces, la placa tiene salidas para graves, medios y agudos (crossover de 3 vias)...y ese circuito no...apenas un "out"...parece con un pasabajas para sub con algun tipo de ecualización...


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Pero no entiendo entonces, la placa tiene salidas para graves, medios y agudos (crossover de 3 vias)...y ese circuito no...apenas un "out"...parece con un pasabajas para sub con algun tipo de ecualización...



¿ Leíste el título del tema ?


----------



## Bilbon

Seria "Crossover 3 vias activo mas equalizador"? Y?


----------



## Bilbon

Bueno...al final armé el de Silicon Chip, más fácil de entender...jejejeje. También armé el filtro pasa-bajos postado acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/152093/ _. Ojo en el pdf de los componentes, la alimentación  (-15 y +15) está al revés...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, escribo en esta oportunidad para saber si alguien tiene el archivo HTML de la página de silicon ship descargado ya que es alli donde salen los valores de capacitores y resistencias utilizados para elegir uno el corte que uno quiera, lamentablemente en la pagina de silicon ship el articulo no se encuentra publicado o han tenido problema con sus servidores. Una lastima ya que en el uno buscaba las frecuencias de corte. Yo lo monte y me pareció excelente, pero quisiera modificar el corte del filtro pasa bajo/medio utilizando esos valores comerciales que alli exponian y no encontré la pagina.



El link caido: http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html


----------



## Fogonazo

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Hola, escribo en esta oportunidad para saber si alguien tiene el archivo HTML de la página de silicon ship descargado ya que es alli donde salen los valores de capacitores y resistencias utilizados para elegir uno el corte que uno quiera, lamentablemente en la pagina de silicon ship el articulo no se encuentra publicado o han tenido problema con sus servidores. Una lastima ya que en el uno buscaba las frecuencias de corte. Yo lo monte y me pareció excelente, pero quisiera modificar el corte del filtro pasa bajo/medio utilizando esos valores comerciales que alli exponian y no encontré la pagina.
> 
> 
> 
> El link caido: http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html



   ​
En el primer comentario de este tema está el esquema completo y la fórmula para el cálculo

Ver el archivo adjunto 2530

Ver el archivo adjunto 2528​


----------



## Bilbon

Como el de Silicon Chip también es un Linkwitz-Riley, puedes usar este programita de Rod Elliott para los cálculos...bien más fácil...jejejeje:

https://sound-au.com/software/esp-lr13.exe


----------



## Delphos

Les anexo la tabla con los valores para diferentes cortes de frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno como suele suceder en la vida las circunstancias nos hacen mejorar o empeorar asi que aquí va el primer avance del pcb con dryfilm,para ser el primer intento y haber perdido el 60% de una pista un 15% de otras 2 no estuvo nada mal.
este avance se debe a la macanudes ya que el toner genérico por acá me sale muy malo y ni siquiera podía imprimirlo en hoja para la plancha, y el original esta muyy caro opte por la película con todo y la insoladora salio en la mitad de un toner original y el doble de un genérico pero los resultados me gutan mas.
nuevamente todo esto fue posible por la asesoría  e información aportada por el foro y el gran esfuerzo colectivo del mismo.


----------



## cancerverus266

así me salio,para los de 47nf hay de 3 tipos ya que tuve que comprar 50 de cada uno en diferentes tiempos ya que solo salieron los que se ven de cada monto de 50 piezas,por acá es difícil conseguir algo de calidad aun que este uno dispuesto a adquirirlo.
los de 2.2 salieron de un monto de 100pzas,el capacitor no polarizado no lo conseguí así que le puse uno de poliester.

en cuanto consiga un transformador veremos como salio.


----------



## diodoled

Hola disculpen mi ignorancia, según tengo entendido, para utilizar un crossover de tres vias activo, debo tener tres amplificadores, una para bajos, medios y agudos, alguien podria ser generoso y explicarme si para cada frecuencia a reproducir, el amplificador debe ser de la misma potencia que los demas? o si no es así podrían explicar de que potencia deben ser cada una? se que para los expertos esta pregunta es algo tonta pero somos muchos los que nos estamos iniciando en esto de la electronica y el sonido y les estaríamos muy agradecidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La potencia de cada amplificador depende de la gama de frecuencia sobre la que opera (menor potencia para frecuencias mas altas), pero lo que importa para calibrar los filtros es la ganancia de tension de cada amplificador.


----------



## aadf

Buen dia,

Veo que el PasaBajos para el woofer (239hz) esta a la salida del pasabajos del medio y no sale directamente del buffer de entrada IC1A... ¿Esto es por algo en particular? ¿No seria mejor que la señal atraviese circuitos lo menos posible?

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## jorger

Sip.. yo también lo vi, y no se por qué razón lo hicieron así. Lo que se consigue tal cual en el esquema es que el woofer tenga una pendiente aún más pronunciada (48dB/oct) donde corta el mid con el tweeter (5KHz)... no tendría mucho sentido teniendo en cuenta que a esas frecuencias el woofer ya tiene una atenuación ENORME..
Edit: falta el cálculo de "Q" en el esquema. No me quiero imaginar lo que puede salir de ahí sin tenerlo en cuenta.
Edit 2: No he dicho nada, parece que son para un LR directamente


----------



## cancerverus266

hola qui de nuevo con una consulta,realice las siguientes mediciones en el amplificador que usare con este crossover,alimentándolo con +-40 volts y carga de 8 ohms como se observa en la 1 foto,del audacity mande una señal de 100Hz a 102mV al amplificador y midiendo en la resistencia me dio un valor de 2.81v, según yo la salida es 27.5 veces la entrada (no entiendo lo de los decibelios).
Ahora usando la formula V=√PR. debería medir en la salida los siguientes voltajes para determinadas potencias
30 watts = 15.49v
50 watts = 20v
80 watts = 25v
es correcto.
ahora la conexión con el crossover seria como en la foto 2, tonos-->crossover-->pre del amplificador--->amplificador,con que voltaje de entrada debo alimentar la cadena para ajustar el crossover a la salida deseada(desconozco el valor normalizado de salida de los posibles aparatos a conectar)

los controles de volumen tanto del control de tonos y pre del amplificador estarán al máximo con la finalidad de no pasar esa potencia,los controles de tono estarán en la mitad donde se supone no hay atenuación/amplificación,es correcta esta suposición?
 es correcta la supuesta forma de calibración que usare.
ojo tampoco sobrepasare o utilizare al máximo las potencias deseadas ya que es para casa este sistema las dejo en esos niveles por si se ofrece un día


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cancerverus266 dijo:


> ahora la conexión con el crossover seria como en la foto 2, tonos-->crossover-->pre del amplificador--->amplificador,con que voltaje de entrada debo alimentar la cadena para ajustar el crossover a la salida deseada(desconozco el valor normalizado de salida de los posibles aparatos a conectar)


La conexión correcta es:
preamp+tonos ----> crossover ----> amplificadores


----------



## Agustinw

Buenas noches
Pequeña consulta tengo
¿Si le hago esta modificación al crossover de Elliott Sound para añadirle una etapa pasa altos a los graves continuará manteniendo las fases del circuito original, creen que tenga buen comportamiento este circuito de crossover agregando esa etapa?
En la simulación no noto diferencia comparándolos
Ya tengo finalizado el diseño de un PCB con esa modificación

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La pregunta es: que intentas hacer con FPA ahi???
La otra pregunta es: que has simulado que las respuestas te dan iguales?
Esa verificacion se hace sumando las respuestas de todas las etapas para ver el efecto de la suma en los cruces.


----------



## Agustinw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La pregunta es: que intentas hacer con FPA ahi???
> La otra pregunta es: que has simulado que las respuestas te dan iguales?
> Esa verificacion se hace sumando las respuestas de todas las etapas para ver el efecto de la suma en los cruces.



El FPA lo agrego para utilizarlo como filtro subsonico con f-3 en unos 25hz ya que el woofer sería una caja bass-reflex y sin filtro me excedo de excursión 
Simulé el circuito original en donde el FPB del woofer va conectado al FPA del medios (creo yo que es para igualar las fases de graves y medios) y luego simulé agregando su propio FPA a la etapa de graves y sigo manteniendo respuesta plana en frecuencia cuando sumo las 3 salidas.

Se me ocurrió incorporarlo ahí ya que si lo colocaba luego del crossover sin modificar el circuito original creo que estaría alterando las fases al agregar otro filtro jaja :s


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo pondría el FPA (Sub-sonico) a la *entrada*, es decir andes del Crossover, así respeto la respuesta en fase del conjunto.


----------



## Agustinw

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo pondría el FPA (Sub-sonico) a la *entrada*, es decir andes del Crossover, así respeto la respuesta en fase del conjunto.


Es cierto, estuve comprobando las fases en la simulación y mi error fue creer que el FPB tendría un corrimiento de fase similar al FPA pero me dio que en frecuencias bajas se me estarían atrasando los graves como 8ms y si le sumo el group delay del bass reflex puf un lio.
Voy a armar el crossover sin modificar y si luego sea necesario veo que resultados me da implementarle el filtro en la entrada

Muchas gracias


----------



## Agustinw

No se si alguien ya lo había subido este pcb pero bueno jaja lo estoy diseñando nuevamente, soy medio fan de la simetría.
Tengo poca experiencia diseñando PCBs pero si después de revisarlo varias veces más si lo armo y funciona bien comparto el PCB.
Al final le quité el FPA y lo estoy armando tal como en la pagina de Elliott Sound  con los buffers de salida y los 6 preset para calibrar las ganancias (que además estos preset no se van a ajustar todos en el mismo sentido de giro pero bueno esto se hace una sola vez y queda fijo), verán que va a quedar todo apretado pero bueno ese es otro de mis problemas :s
Y si, ahí las 6 resistencias de realimentacion de las etapas buffer de salida están en vertical  pasa que sino me quedaba feito
El pcb wizard me da unas medidas final del pcb de 12.5cmx8.25cm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pegale una mirada a este diseño:
Filtro Linkwitz-Riley estereo de 2 vías o mono de 3 vías


----------



## Arthas

Buenas compañeros adjunto otro crossover 3 vias no se si vale que este aqui o abir otro post lo dejo a consideracion de los moderadores. Es un crossover que encontre en esta pagina Active Crossover Circuit uses LM741 se ve muy bueno el diseño tocaria simularlo para ver su respuesta dejo el diagrama y su pcb.


----------



## cancerverus266

Pues después de algunos años quedo así:


el orificio del encendido esta mas grande por que no cabía el gordo .
el gabinete es de una mini cadena rca que se daño por humedad,asi que viendo que ya traía los postes para el swicht pues dije de lo perdido lo encontrado quedo como ven en las fotos,ya solo falta calibrar y listo.
En cuanto a los amplificadores tengo un denon que no encuentro la falla, así que tal ves lo convierta en amplificador solamente (tiene 7 canales)y le de uso con este crossover, el filtro de subwoofer es de yiroshi y lo acomode en el otro modulo de la misma minicadena y ocuparía el séptimo canal del amplificador.hay voy avanzando en esta cuarentena con los pendientes del pasatiempo.
suerte y cuídense mucho


----------



## escamargoj

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Pues después de algunos años quedo así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191700Ver el archivo adjunto 191701Ver el archivo adjunto 191702Ver el archivo adjunto 191703Ver el archivo adjunto 191704Ver el archivo adjunto 191705Ver el archivo adjunto 191706
> 
> el orificio del encendido esta mas grande por que no cabía el gordo .
> el gabinete es de una mini cadena rca que se daño por humedad,asi que viendo que ya traía los postes para el swicht pues dije de lo perdido lo encontrado quedo como ven en las fotos,ya solo falta calibrar y listo.
> En cuanto a los amplificadores tengo un denon que no encuentro la falla, así que tal ves lo convierta en amplificador solamente (tiene 7 canales)y le de uso con este crossover, el filtro de subwoofer es de yiroshi y lo acomode en el otro modulo de la misma minicadena y ocuparía el séptimo canal del amplificador.hay voy avanzando en esta cuarentena con los pendientes del pasatiempo.
> suerte y cuídense mucho


Muy buen día mi amigo, cuentenos que tal suena el crossovers, gracias


----------



## cancerverus266

Pues aun no lo pruebo en conjunto,solo de forma separada y sin calibrar pero eso si dependerá de los altavoces que uses,misma canción,volumen en agudos y con unos altavoces cansa o duele el oído y con otros no,pero nada mas que convierta el denon y conecte todo junto podre dar una mejor opinión.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele

Buenas gente! Les quería contar que hice con varios amplificadores viejos que tenía dando vueltas en casa (que con ayuda de integrantes de la comunidad fui poniendo en funcionamiento) un sistema de amplificación de 3 bandas de frecuencias, obviamente con un crossover.

El crossover en cuestión es el una página de Colombia, compré el pcb listo porque me resultó más práctico y soldé los componentes. 






El resto fue con partes de desarme que tenía en casa. Paso a detallar.
Los otros días desmembré un minicomponente Sanyo Fuego

 ( foto orientativa) que tenía dando vueltas hace rato, ya estaba medio desarmado porque el pickup de la bandeja lo usaba para pasar discos de 78 rpm a digital (hace unos años fue un negocio bastante rentable y no iba a usar la Shure). Me sorprendió que funcionaba todo, incluso me quedó el stk4362 para algún otro proyecto

(foto real),pero lo más interesante fue el ecualizador de 5 bandas que tenía, y pasó a ser el primer integrante de la cadena, es decir la señal compuesta proveniente del mixer o la fuente elegida entra al eq. Para la alimentación encontré un transformador con el puente y capacitor de una radio esas bochita con reproductor de cd y le agregué un 7809 ya que la alimentación es de entre 8 y 15V.  
Está placa con los potes integrados la agregué a un amplificador Suono que no tenía el pre, solo las amplificadoras que son dos Fapesa de 25 w y pasa a ser el amplificador de medios.


Luego la señal ecualizada pasa al crossover que lo integré dentro del gabinete de un Audinac AT 510 que tampoco tenía el pre, era lo que estaba usando hasta ahora para escuchar música, utilizando como pre un mixer 

de industria argentina.
Les muestro como quedó en el gabinete del Audinac todo


El transformador en este caso lo tuve que comprar porque no tenía ninguno con 12+12, también lo acomodé detrás de la fuente. Este amplificador lo destiné a agudos. Y por último, y provisoriamente, el amplificador destinado a los bajos es uno que rescaté de la calle sin el transformador que lo reparé recientemente, es de los que armaban los estudiantes del colegio Juan 23 de 50W por canal

 Para los bajos pienso hacer una inversión, no me decido si armar o comprar algo hecho, estoy viendo algunas potencias lindas en la página de compra venta, pero también tengo 2 plaquitas que me daría gusto armar

pero está complicado conseguir buenos disipadores, y ni que hablar de los componentes truchos. El transformador lo consigo a un muy buen precio. En fin veremos, ahora me queda emprolijar todo, pensaba hacerle los frentes con algún acrílico que es menos complicado que aluminio, si tienen alguna idea o sugerencia bienvenida. Eso es todo, estoy conforme con el sonido pensando que son pruebas con unos bafles bastante pobres, ya tengo comprados unos EV de 15

 viejitos nacionales que suenan bien, le tengo que hacer las cajas. Es todo por ahora, saludos!!


----------



## snipero

Yo le redibujé el PCB para hacerlo monofonico, es para un sistema activo triamplificado que haré poco a poco ya que sale un poco caro.


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Buenas gente, quisiera que me den una opinión sea mala o buena del conexiónado que pretendo hacer una vez termine este crossover de 3 vías. Sería de esta forma.
Mixer
Ecualizador 30 Bandas
Crossover 3 vías (el de este tema)
Amplificador Bajos (L y R ) (500w)
Amplificador Medios (L y R ) (400w)
Amplificador Altos (L y R ) (300w)


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Buenas gente, quisiera que me den una opinión sea mala o buena del conexiónado que pretendo hacer una vez termine este crossover de 3 vías. Sería de esta forma.
> Mixer
> Ecualizador 30 Bandas
> Crossover 3 vías (el de este tema)
> Amplificador Bajos (L y R ) (500w)
> Amplificador Medios (L y R ) (400w)
> Amplificador Altos (L y R ) (300w)



​


----------

